# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  $750 Collings mandolin case at elderlys

## darylcrisp

i remember reading probably a year or more ago about Bill Collings working on his own cases to be made inhouse.

i just noticed this at elderlys, yes its expensive, but i wonder what its made of. the shape is definitely more curved in areas than the old standard TKL that carried Collings to thier new homes.

speculate its maybe a carbon fiber with covering to have this old standard appearance-need to call or email Collings to find out specifics. latches look more robust, etc.

anyone have the skinny on these?

http://www.elderly.com/collings-delu...dolin-case.htm
Collings Deluxe Mandolin Case



$765.00


In stock
sku: COLDXC-FMAN

Brand: Collings


Small, light, and strong. Built with the careful attention to detail that Collings gives to all its instruments. Perfectly contoured to the F-mandolin body inside and out. Silky green plush rayon lining will not react with lacquer. Latches and hardware specially designed and made. A perfected version of 30's era cases. Small oval nameplate near handle includes engraved serial number. Weighs approximately 4.7 lbs. Made in USA at Collings' Austin, Texas case factory.

----------


## Stephen Cagle

That case looks like a 150 dollar tkl /  
Maybe just how I'm looking at it I don't know.....what's yall's thoughts?? 😕

----------


## Jstring

> That case looks like a 150 dollar tkl /  
> Maybe just how I'm looking at it I don't know.....what's yall's thoughts??


I had the same thought... If I spend $750 on a case, I want it to be flight-worthy like a Calton if I'm forced to gate-check it.  That case looks like a super-nice TKL but not really flight worthy. Maybe we're wrong and someone will correct us..

I hope it has the Collings smell!  :Grin:

----------

Jim

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Have seen and inspected closely. Nothing out there like it and you'd have to see one to get it. It's what old Geib cases can only dream of being in the afterlife. May have to have one. Not a TKL. Not even close, not in the ballpark.

----------

doc holiday, 

Mark Wilson, 

Paul Statman, 

Pete Smith, 

Russ Donahue, 

Russ Jordan

----------


## BradKlein

I'm sure that case is all Scott says, but the price point is going to be one heck of a challenge, with much stronger (I presume) flight cases at right about the same price. Collings may be a genius, but he's not a magician. And no case can be all things to all people. And I don't think this case was designed with the baggage hold of an airplane in mind. Instead, it's a modern, improved version of a the classic fitted cases of the first half of the 20th c.

Now with guitars and banjos, the flight cases are heavy enough to be a bit of a pain for non flight uses. But with mandolins, even a Calton is fairly easy to carry around. So I think this is a fairly rarified niche. Looks nice, though...

----------

Billkwando, 

Jim, 

Paul Statman

----------


## darylcrisp

It has some very attractive curves if you look close. Knowing what Bill Collings does when he makes something, i felt this would be a super premium case for real world use. I bet its Calton protection with a lighter weight.

I'll email or call Collings/and or Demetrius at Elderlys tomorrow and get back with more info.

I like!
I'm always drawn to the $ items............

d

** owners of the Calton mandolin cases-how much do those weigh?

----------


## Bpayne

> It has some very attractive curves if you look close. Knowing what Bill Collings does when he makes something, i felt this would be a super premium case for real world use. I bet its Calton protection with a lighter weight.
> 
> I'll email or call Collings/and or Demetrius at Elderlys tomorrow and get back with more info.
> 
> I like!
> I'm always drawn to the $ items............
> 
> d
> 
> ** owners of the Calton mandolin cases-how much do those weigh?


8lbs... dont own but I saw earlier today

----------


## Spruce

> Have seen and inspected closely. Nothing out there like it and you'd have to see one to get it. It's what old Geib cases can only dream of being in the afterlife. May have to have one. Not a TKL. Not even close, not in the ballpark.


Yep...
Bill was pretty proud of that case, and with good reason.  Just a well-built unit, like just about everything else he touches...    :Wink:

----------


## darylcrisp

(weights taken on a neonatal unit in our hospital-so not junk and out of calibration, etc)

i just weighed my TKL that came with the Northfield F5S( its not the higher grade TKL that comes standard with a Collings MF-but it is arch top) and it was 5lbs even.

TKL that came with my Collings MF has more substantial latches, and overall slightly more robust build in looks, leather wrapped firm handle, green material and firm foam inside liner, and weighs in at 6.2 lbs

So this being around 4 lb 7 oz(based on elderlys ad)would be more light.  and i'm sure very protective, well fitted and built with surgical precision.

impressive.
and yes, i want one too.

d

----------

Russ Donahue

----------


## foldedpath

As a fan of Pegasus fiberglass cases, I like the similar shape of this Collings case. Form-fitted cases are very easy to fit into a tightly packed car with PA gear and other instruments, or the overhead bin on a plane. It's good to see a lighter-weight option in this shape too, for those who don't like the weight of fiberglass cases. 

On the other hand... I can carry my Peg out in the rain and not worry about it, because it has a very good weather seal (six latches and a tongue/groove seal). It's a good case for conditions up here in the Pacific Northwest. I think I'd want a waterproof cover for that Collings case. Anyway, kudos for offering another option in a well-made case.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I does resemble the TKL 'shaped' case,why shouldn't it,but i suspect that as Scott implies,that it's made to a higher standard. My Lebeda "Special" was shipped up to me in a shaped TKL case & it rattled around in what i thought was a pretty flimsy shell. I'd reckon that Colling's new case is made from wooden plies,which,if the right type of wood is used,can be made light & very strong.
I somehow doubt it they'd cover a fibreglass shell in leatherette material. Why it's costing so much i don't know. A CF Hoffe case is currently $800 US & this case is $750 US. Anyway,as they say - ''You pays your money & takes your choice''. I would however,expect the case to be of 'superior quality',but it is pricey &_ i could be wrong re.the shell material_,

*Foldedpath* - Both the TKL shaped & rectangular cases has a similar lid design. My TKL rect.case in which my Lebeda mandolin is housed,has been subject to torrential rain several times (i'm a non driver), & not one molecule of water has got into it. I'd expect _every_ maker of decent cases to get that aspect right,
                                          Ivan

----------

Pete Smith

----------


## Mandobar

If you see one of these cases in person you would just be in awe.  While not for everyone, they leave TKL, who should be ashamed of the quality of their product, in the dust.  You spend 10k+ on a mandolin and then have to deal with a case where the latches don't meet right and one comes off in your hand, well, these cases are a breath of fresh air.  

Not everyone is discounting these cases either.  There's no margin on them, and they are selling at a lot of dealers for $850.  As with everything else, not for everyone, but a quality product always finds its market.

These are nothing like a TKL.  Absolutely no comparison.

----------

doc holiday, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

Pete Smith, 

Russ Donahue

----------


## darylcrisp

and I mistyped the cost at Elderly, its $765(not $750).

d

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well ....I agree,  I can't see spending that much money on a case that is not flight rated. I suspect it has all the differences between a working case and a great case. But a price point of literally five times the cost of a something "satisfactory" I just don't for see it gaining much of a following. But then I drive a Toyota not a Land Rover for a fiscal reason. I do recall the handmade Gibson / Loar era replica cases going for north of 500.00$, and me thinking " that would be nice". Time will tell. R/

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Love paradigms on parade. It sort of has the look of a TKL or Geib, so therefore that must be the goal. It has the cost of a flight case so therefore it must serve that purpose. Not the way Bill Collings works. You don't get the superior balance or the feel in hand with pictures. You don't experience how much better the latches are on the case or the fact they were smart enough to leave off the annoying (my opinion) lock near the center with the key--the one so rarely used on Geibs that are all lost. You don't get how much better the bedding where the instrument rests is compared to other cases. You don't get the feel of the exterior which looks TKL but isn't. Only stating it won't sell, which has nothing but opinion backing the statement, woefully neglects the question of "what is the true value of a crappy case your mandolin sits in, and was it worth the price you paid?"

Bill Collings builds products for people that are passionate about stringed instruments. Go to a NAMM Show and see firsthand the reactions from musicians and dealers. This is Bill's market and simply an extension of his other pursuits towards building a better version of something we're all used to. The guitar dealers I know are pretty much flipping out over the guitar cases. As a mandolin enthusiast, I get what's going on here.

----------

Bob Clark, 

BradKlein, 

Caleb, 

darylcrisp, 

doc holiday, 

Jim, 

Mandobar, 

Paul Statman, 

Pete Smith, 

Spruce, 

tomsain

----------


## fatt-dad

can I get one in the a-model?  I love the idea of a high-quality old-school case.

f-d

----------


## Spruce

> Bill Collings builds products for people that are passionate about stringed instruments.


Yeah, I'm sitting here trying to think of something that Bill has made that wasn't arguably "best in show"...

Guitars and mandolins, obviously...
Electric and archtop guitars, hell yeah...
Tenor guitars, yep.
Ukuleles?  I think Collings ukes are the best ukes ever made...and did you ever see one of the archtop ukes?  
Oh my goodness...
Probably my favorite uke on planet earth.

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## Scott Tichenor

What I had to say about this very case on January 22 and January 23.

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## JeffD

I need to try one out. I am looking for a case I would be comfortable checking my mandolin on an overseas flight, or shipping it overseas. This might be it.

----------


## Perry

Can't wait till they release a case for my Collings CJ35. The TKL that it came with is very heavy and very bulky.

----------


## foldedpath

> Well ....I agree,  I can't see spending that much money on a case that is not flight rated.


Well, "flight rated' is an actual specification for cases intended to be checked as baggage (ATA Spec 300, Category 1), like the cases made by Anvil and others. 

Composite shell cases by Carlton, Pegasus, or Hiscox aren't flight rated in that sense. I certainly wouldn't feel comfortable checking any of those as baggage if I could avoid it. I'd want an Anvil ATA or mil-spec case with plenty of foam surround for shock protection. But then I wouldn't want to drag one of those ATA cases around outside an airport either. I did that for years with film and lighting equipment, and it's not fun.
 :Smile:

----------


## lukmanohnz

I will never be comfortable checking a mandolin as baggage, regardless the case. But I'm not a professional/traveling musician who is routinely faced with this dilemma. If my mandolin was the vehicle of my livelihood (it isn't) and cost thousands of dollars, I wouldn't blink an eye at $765 to protect it in style. I bought my first decent mandolin used, and it came with a comparably used Boulder Alpine gig bag. It's still there. My more recent model A mando came with a decent hardshell case included in the price. Would I love to have it in a model A version of the Collings case? Yes. Would I buy one? No. Was Bill Collings thinking of me when he designed this beautiful case? I'm certain he wasn't. Will he sell lots of them? I'm certain he will.

----------

AlanN

----------


## darylcrisp

I called Collings just now, here's the spill, in my words.

Bill wanted a quality case where your mandolin drops in and fits-you don't have to push and pull material to get your F points in first, latches work as they should and smoothly, hinges work and stay straight, light and balanced to carry. 

Wood laminate, amp grade covering, did not build it to be specified as "flight grade worthy", high grade everything used inside(lining material). Response from dealers and purchasers has been beyond expectations, the guitar cases as well highly received by new owners, supply is low on everything and they are backlogged with orders. A style to follow-no time line yet.

Whats that old saying............."build it right and they will come"

d

----------

Bob Clark, 

BradKlein, 

ccravens, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

fatt-dad, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## dschonbrun

Just saw one; The fit and finish are lovely, there is multi-density foam used throughout, and the velvetine has a really nice hand.  That said, I think there are other cases on the market at this pricepoint (or lower) that have some better qualities for a flight case.

----------


## Mandobar

I believe the F style case fits an A as well.  There are a lot of vintage collectors buying these cases for their vintage instruments (especially guitars).  While production is limited, these are selling quite well.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Just saw one; The fit and finish are lovely, there is multi-density foam used throughout, and the velvetine has a really nice hand.  That said, I think there are other cases on the market at this pricepoint (or lower) that have some better qualities for a flight case.


It is NOT a flight case. Read posts above.

----------


## Canoedad

Looks mighty nice.  But it could do without the unprotected alligator teeth latches, IMO.

----------


## BrianWilliam

I'm getting one for my loar...

lm600  :Smile:

----------


## Ron McMillan

> It is NOT a flight case. Read posts above.


*Read* the thread before posting? Are you new here?

Oh, hang on......

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Mandobar* - You must have been unlucky with the TKL case you had. Despite it's relative flimsiness,the 'shaped' TKL case that i have (not in use), has latches that close easily & they're fitted very solidly.

*Usuallypickin* - what exactly IS a ''flight case'' ?. You can fly with_ any_ case. Some cases may be allowed on board an aircraft,some may not be. No case that i know of is made _specifically_ for being carried in an aircraft's main baggage hold. Any case carried in the baggage hold will be subject to the rigours of being handled & may come through unscathed or not. If by a 'flight case' we simply mean size & weight,then there are several case which meet that criteria, & one of the very best is the lowly Travelite case (IMHO). I'm not being pedantic or prickly here,but ''flight case'' is a very loose term,which seems to mean different things to different folk. For me - it means a case which would be strong & tough enough to withstand the rigours of being placed in the aircraft main baggage hold & come out unscathed & with the mandolin undamaged. Realistically,if you take the mandolin on board (if you're allowed to), a strong paper bag would do the trick as long as you place the mandolin carefully in the overhead locker (not really,but you might get my drift). 

   Having worked in aircraft plastics & composites design & manufacture,i could design a 'flight case' that would withstand almost anything - however,you wouldn't like the cost or the weight. A well designed,5mm thick, reinforced Lexan Polycarbonate shell would cost close to $1,500 US (at least) for the raw 'shell' material alone,then there's the cost of tooling & manufacture = mega bucks !.

    All current cases,regardless of material used,are a compromise IMO. To try to reduce weight to a minimum,but retain strength,some makers have gone the F/glass or C/Fibre route. Collings seems to have found another route to produce a really nice case,but if it's roughly handled,you'll end up with a roughly handled & maybe damaged ''really nice case''. So,'flight cases' - who's definition are we using ?. The only case that i think might fit my own definition,is the now defunct 'Mark Leaf' case,& even one of those might require a bit of an internal re-hash with regard to mandolin support & cushioning against being dropped or thrown about,& they were pretty heavy. https://shop.gryphonstrings.com/prod...ght-case-42166
                                                                                                                                                               Ivan :Wink:

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick, 

red7flag

----------


## Mandobar

Ivan, I have had at least 4 mandolin cases from TKL that had to be returned due to the latches.  One dealer told me that returning cases to TKL has become a regular ordeal.  I have also had to return two guitar cases.  I wish that I could say that it was "unlucky", but it is a fact of life with them.  If you have a TKL case with the bronze latches consider yourself lucky.  These work well.  The silver latches bend easily and are ill-fitting.  The tabs do not line up.  

As for flight cases, it is my understanding that only Calton was approved for airline travel.

----------

doc holiday, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## JeffD

Whether it meets the standard definition or not, I would feel a lot more comfortable with that case checking my mandolin or shipping it. 

And it looks so cool. Not like the pelican boxes we use to ship sensitive electronics around the world.

----------


## doc holiday

I have one & a guitar case & they're great. A 21st century version of the 1920s Gibson cases....light, great fit, & great latches.

----------


## JeffD

When I purchased my 1923 Gibson A2 snakehead for $1000, back in the 80s, I spent an extra $250 for the original hard shell case. I kind of balked at the price, but the seller asked me if I really wanted to save money on the case...

So similarly, considering how much better protection this promises, and the cost/value of my stuff, I am not sure the price is out of line.

I have spent more, on less, a few times. Ummm, more than a few I guess.  :Frown:

----------


## foldedpath

> *Usuallypickin* - what exactly IS a ''flight case'' ?. You can fly with_ any_ case. Some cases may be allowed on board an aircraft,some may not be. No case that i know of is made _specifically_ for being carried in an aircraft's main baggage hold. Any case carried in the baggage hold will be subject to the rigours of being handled & may come through unscathed or not. If by a 'flight case' we simply mean size & weight,then there are several case which meet that criteria, & one of the very best is the lowly Travelite case (IMHO). I'm not being pedantic or prickly here,but ''flight case'' is a very loose term,which seems to mean different things to different folk. For me - it means a case which would be strong & tough enough to withstand the rigours of being placed in the aircraft main baggage hold & come out unscathed & with the mandolin undamaged. Realistically,if you take the mandolin on board (if you're allowed to), a strong paper bag would do the trick as long as you place the mandolin carefully in the overhead locker (not really,but you might get my drift).


Having worked in an industry that uses the term "flight case" (professional video/photography), I can tell you it's a common term and yes, it _does_ mean something made specifically for being carried in an aircraft's main baggage hold. The fact that they're basically custom orders and not sold through the usual music gear outlets might be confusing things. 

What we're talking about are cases that meet the A4A (formerly ATA) Spec 300 Category 1 requirements for materials, G-load shock resistance, recessed handles and latches, water resistance, etc.

Basically, something like this in a smaller size for a musical instrument:

http://www.anvilcase.com/products/products/ata/

Here's an earlier version of spec 300, for anyone interested (PDF file):

https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/...a.300.1996.pdf

Touring bands use this kind of case every day for their gear including musical instruments. The most valuable guitars might make it onto the cabin, but it's simply impractical to do a large international tour without shipping almost everything in cases like this.

I hope I'm not being pedantic here, but this term "flight case" does mean something, although it's more clear if we call it an ATA flight case. Safety wouldn't be 100% guaranteed for a musical instrument shipped this way (which is why pro tours carry insurance), but it's one way to go if you need to fly with more than one instrument, and can handle the weight and size of a true ATA flight case.

Me, I'll just carry my Pegasus onboard as hand luggage. If I had to travel with more than that one instrument, I'd probably pack it carefully and ship it ahead to the destination rather than deal with an ATA flight case. As I mentioned earlier, I did that for years and those things are a real PITA to carry around unless you've got assistants doing it for you, which I did at the time.

----------


## Spruce

> A style to follow-no time line yet.


Oh goodie...
I got time to build a 74003 copy...  
It's only been like, 15 years...    :Wink:

----------

DataNick, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi FP -I agree with your idea of a 'flight case',it's basically the same as mine. Hiscox advertise their cases as 'flight cases',but Cafe member Peter Jenner had the end of his Hiscox case shattered when it was being unloaded from an aircraft. It's unfortunate that many thermoformable 'plastics' loose their original properties after forming,which i think might be the case with ABS,the material that Hiscox (and others) use. Under normal circumstances,the materials are fine,but 'shock loading' ie. dropped or hit very hard is something they won't withstand.
   Polycarbonate material is something that i have a lot of experience with. Back in 1995,my department at work manufactured some prototype interior sidewall panels for the Japanese Mitsubishi company, to be used on a revised Shinkansen high speed train. They sent a group of reps. over to view that panels & we demonstrated their toughness by beating the daylights out of them with a very heavy hammer - the hammer didn't even make a mark !.We sent the panels & a prototype 'nose cone' for the train to Kobe in Japan,just in time for the earthquake - end of story.
*  Mandobar* - You're seriously unlucky to have had 4 duff TKL cases. I've had only 1 & it's fine (as far as it goes). My TKL 'recangular' case is the American Vintage model that First Quality had TKL make for them, & it's as strong as in need be for normal use.
    Here's a couple of pics for you - my wife's new suitcase damaged by the 'handlers' at Paphos airport in Cyprus a week or so ago.I took these for insurance purposes,& i suspect that the makers thought that their cases were 'flight worthy', :Frown: 
As for the Calton case being 'approved' for flight,it might very well be,but how many posts have we seen where a mandolin headstock scroll has been damaged inside a Calton case,simply by being dropped ?. Admitedly,as a % of Calton cases in use it's probably very small - & they were the _old_ Caltons as well. Hopefully the new US made ones have addressed that point. 
                                                                                                                                                        Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Neoclinus

Here's another aspect to consider regarding "flight cases". I fly for work on a very regular basis, and I _never_ check my instrument, and haven't been forced to yet - at least not after a bit of sweet talking. Because of this, for me the ideal travel case is as small, light, and fitted as possible, while offering the most protection possible for the size. Something that will raise the fewest annoyed eyebrows and can fit into the most odd corners, but can stand up to being crushed by that one person's bag we all know doesn't belong as carry-on or falling out of coat closets because the well-meaning flight attendant didn't secure it properly (it's happened). I've gone through a couple cases just from this kind of constant use/stress, and were I in the market for a high end case right now I wouldn't hesitate to go for one of these. Just gorgeous vintage styling, and I would love to have a traditional case that wouldn't start to come apart after two years of travel.

----------


## pglasse

Bill Collings showed me two earlier prototypes of these mandolin cases and talked to me at length about this project. 

Scott's comments about these cases are spot on. You won't get it until you see these things in person. These are insanely high quality cases -- very classy in fit and finish, built with great structural integrity and attention to weight, balance, and detail. 

Bill Collings has done something that no other mandolin case builder is doing. In some sense, he's done what he has with his musical instruments: taken a very careful look at the successes and failures of previous designs and used his creativity and engineering genius to make something unique and wonderful.

Will these cases (or any case) be all things to all people? Of course not. That said, I think they're wonderful and firmly believe they hold a unique place in today's market. Check one out in person. Personally, I think they're mind-blowingly great.

----------

Austin Bob, 

darylcrisp, 

doc holiday, 

sgarrity

----------


## Jeff Mando

> I believe the F style case fits an A as well.  There are a lot of vintage collectors buying these cases for their vintage instruments (especially guitars).


I've always found that putting a guitar in a mandolin case was a tighter fit than I'm comfortable with...... :Wink:

----------


## JeffD

When I fly for work, I have a laptop briefcase in one hand and a bag of personal items (meds, eye shades, book to read, Advil, etc.), over my shoulder. 

Most flights now limit your carry-ons to two. 

So if I ruled out checking the mandolin, then something else gets bumped or the answer is no.


This case may be an answer.

----------


## darylcrisp

so Elderlys is out of stock today, so fess up, who bought it(or them)?

d

----------


## doc holiday

Daryl, You'd enjoy seeing the case build process. It's not hard to see how Bill examined every angle. On the earliest prototypes he even took old Gibson case hardware and had it replated. And yes, the F case is a perfect fit for an A model.

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## Mandobar

> I've always found that putting a guitar in a mandolin case was a tighter fit than I'm comfortable with......


Collings offers a dread and OM GUITAR case as well.

----------


## darylcrisp

> Daryl, You'd enjoy seeing the case build process. It's not hard to see how Bill examined every angle. On the earliest prototypes he even took old Gibson case hardware and had it replated. And yes, the F case is a perfect fit for an A model.


that i would, i love watching how things are made. wife and i NEED to take a trip to Austin soon and enjoy the scene. 
yes we do.

thanks
d

----------


## Mandobar

Ivan, I am not the only one with problems with these case latches.  It's just poor quality.  I have no idea how old you case is, but the ones available branded Cedar Creek are awful.

----------


## darylcrisp

the last 3 TKL cases that i've had come thru the house, this year, chrome hardware housing Collings mandos, i have had to tweak, bend, reshape the closures. Some line up, some don't, some jam when trying to close. Needle nose pliers and a couple minutes fixes the issues i've had, but in the past the TKL cases i had with guitars or banjos never had these issues.

looking forward to having hands on with one of these Austin made units. So far today, TejonStreet, Music Emporium, Elderlys, Artisans, have no stock available in the mandolin case(some have the guitar cases). Word i got was Collings is building guitar cases at the moment so there will be a small wait for the mando cases.

d

----------

Mandobar

----------


## Mark Seale

> Bill Collings showed me two earlier prototypes of these mandolin cases and talked to me at length about this project. 
> 
> Scott's comments about these cases are spot on. You won't get it until you see these things in person. These are insanely high quality cases -- very classy in fit and finish, built with great structural integrity and attention to weight, balance, and detail. 
> 
> Bill Collings has done something that no other mandolin case builder is doing. In some sense, he's done what he has with his musical instruments: taken a very careful look at the successes and failures of previous designs and used his creativity and engineering genius to make something unique and wonderful.
> 
> Will these cases (or any case) be all things to all people? Of course not. That said, I think they're wonderful and firmly believe they hold a unique place in today's market. Check one out in person. Personally, I think they're mind-blowingly great.


Probably good enough for a Spaer mandolin.

----------


## darylcrisp

received this late this evening from an excellent employee at Elderlys-in regard to my question about availability of one of these.
i'm not interested in this style-the latch does sound interesting, but someone out there might like this.

email:

Hi Daryl,

After speaking with Collings, it looks like we can't place a back order for that exact mandolin case right now, as they won't be building any for a while, and are just focusing on building guitar cases right now. That being said, they do have a very similar case in stock right now. The only difference is that instead of the snapping latches, it uses a sliding latch. I was told it uses the kind that opens the latch when you move a button to the side.

If you're interested in that case, it would get to us within about two weeks after ordering, which is much sooner than the 3 to 5 month wait we were looking at on the other style. It would be a special order item, meaning we would require a 50% non-refundable deposit to place the order with Collings. The good news is that the case would cost $715.00, which is a bit cheaper than the other one.

I hope that helps! Feel free to let me know if you have any more questions.

Thanks,

Jeff


-- 
Jeffrey Renton
Elderly Instruments 
(888)473-5810

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

So - Collings have built an exceptional case which isn't available - unlike Northfield, who released their new cases with (some) stock to back up the demand. Quote - _"....as they won't be building any for a while,"_ How long is 'a while' ?. IMHO,this is a poor move by Collings _IF_ they intend to market the case as a regular product - or will they be  special order only ?. Maybe Collings could make this one factor clear to prospective buyers,at least then we'd all know, :Confused: 
                                                                                                              Ivan :Wink:

----------


## darylcrisp

I'm not concerned with a wait time, even if it is a couple months. To me its like the Fretboard Journal. Some folks complain because it has not been delivered on consistent timelines over the past year or two. The way I think of it, when an issue arrives, it was well worth the wait. And in this day and age of cyber this and cyber that, a lot of magazines have ceased to exist. Fretboard Journal is an amazing piece of literature, we are most fortunate it is still around.

Collings is having a huge year for new introductions of product. The Traditional line of guitars, along with this Traditional line of cases(guitar and mandolin). The shop owners I know, tell me Collings has been overwhelmed with orders on these new products. They can only make so many of each at a certain rate. Quality takes time.

TejonStreetMusic had opportunity to receive an OM and I think Dread Traditional case. Said they were amazed at the quality and the build of the cases-nothing like they've ever seen before. Uber classy!

In due time there will be opportunity for all of us who want to buy one or more of these cases, to be able to do so.

In the meantime, I say we practice our mandolin while we wait.

d

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## AlanN

I'm with daryl. For quality, the wait is low on the pole. Look at how long some of us have waited for mandolins to be made (or to use an example from the Pleistocene era, the wait for the next MWN issue.... :Mandosmiley: )

I'm currently waiting patiently for the accompanying Northfield Airloom case cover...and won't use the case out in the field until I get it.

----------


## pheffernan

> I got time to build a 74003 copy...


A 74003 copy is a wonderful thing, and I wouldn't mind having one of these Collings A-style cases to house mine!

----------


## Jstring

I was planning to get a Calton this summer.... But now I'm starting to see why you all like this case so much. I don't fly often with a mandolin, so do I really need something that is flight worthy? 

And my favorite case is honestly my f style shaped TKL. I use it 99% of the time even though I have a bunch of other cases... It's small, light, takes up the least space, and it's just the most convenient....It would be awesome to get a Collings case that has the same shape but is infinitely nicer....

Two questions that I thought someone would post by now (unless I missed them):

1. Can you keep a tone gard on the mandolin without squeezing it in? One of the reasons I use my beat up TKL is that I can close the top without putting any pressure on the mandolin...

2. Will there be a case cover from Collings or Small dog? I've never bought a case cover, but if I buy a premium case I'd want to get a cover... That case material looks pretty durable, though... I'll bet it doesn't scratch easily...

----------

Pete Smith

----------


## fatt-dad

Yes, I'd want a small dog too!

I'll await the a-model case though, whether the a-model fits into the f-case or not.

f-d

----------


## Teak

Will the A model version of that case be less than 1/2 the price of the F model version?  <Ducking....>  :Grin:

----------


## AlanN

Colorado/Small Dog will craft a case cover to fit.

----------


## doc holiday

Teak,  I can't see Bill building an A case, since an A mandolin can live happily in the F case...& you have room for a coiled up strap or a small, round clay humidifier in the space. As far as price....not a chance it would be much cheaper...They're not a high production volume/ low quality item. (Yes, keep your head down) .He's got a bunch more guitar size cases to prototype and get into production. I know several 0 size owners who are waiting for a light case for their guitars.
As for case covers, Small Dog will build a cover for anything. I have a case cover from the original Hoffee shaped CF case which fits the Collings case really well...& it's got D rings on it to attach a shoulder strap.

----------

Teak

----------


## darylcrisp

there were multiple nice pictures of this case Gryphon Instruments had in stock today(its sold as of 2 minutes ago,  :Whistling: :, unfortunately the pics went away as they removed it from the stock.  they used to have a "sold" list where you could view prev instruments, i don't see that now.


*what Gryphon had to say about this line of cases(this is listed on the site under the OM guitar case)*
At first glance, you're probably thinking "Eight hundred and fifty bucks for a black case?" And you're right, this is not a bullet-proof "flight case" you can drive a car over or drop off a rooftop and your guitar will survive without a scratch. Although the new Collings case looks very much like a top quality case made in the late 1930s, it's not a vintage knock-off, either (note that the full length of the accessory pocket lid is a perfect neck rest, something you never see in old guitar cases).

OK, if these aren't vintage reissue cases and aren't flight cases, what are they? The best summary is that these new Collings cases are incredibly well-designed to do what most of us need a case for 99% of the time: to provide protection for our guitar in a lightweight, efficient-sized and good-looking package. For instance, the OM case shown weighs 9 pounds, while a TKL Vintage Series case weighs 12 pounds, and an Ameritage OM case (as used by Santa Cruz) weighs 14 pounds. That difference of three to five pounds might not sound like much but if you're lugging your guitar for half a dozen blocks in hilly San Francisco, you'll notice the difference (The Collings case with a Collings OM1 inside weighs 13 pounds, btw). The differences in size are even more dramatic, as shown in the photo here comparing those three OM cases. (See photo 11, the Collings case is in the middle, obviously.)

The Collings case is stronger than it looks, thanks to being made of three plies of veneer that are glued up in the mold, and the arched bottom, as well as arched top, make it stronger than typical heavier arched lid cases with flat bottom. Other details include a molded rubber bumper at the butt end of the case (see photo 10) and welded, not just crimped, D rings attaching the handle.

While the Collings case is a sexy, minimalist tool for housing and carrying guitars, its function-specific design means that it fits Collings instruments extremely well but its use for the same model made by other builders is iffy (your favorite Ltd. Edition Martin or Brazilian Santa Cruz may not be comfy as the fit will be too tight). For instance the case here shown fits our 1930 Martin OM-28 perfectly, but a new Martin OM Custom is a bit too snug for comfort and is difficult to get back out of the case again, while the two Santa Cruz OM models Gryphon has in stock don't fit at all (they're a bit too big). If you're buying one of these cases for a guitar not made by Collings, please bring it in to test the fit.

Even if buying one of these cases for a Collings, be aware that leaving your guitar in the new case for a couple of days will dramatically improve the fit, as padding in the case will compress slightly. And remember that to remove your guitar from this case you need to lift the guitar straight up, rather than angling the neck out first. .

----------


## doc holiday

> So - Collings have built an exceptional case which isn't available - unlike Northfield, who released their new cases with (some) stock to back up the demand. Quote - _"....as they won't be building any for a while,"_ How long is 'a while' ?. IMHO,this is a poor move by Collings _IF_ they intend to market the case as a regular product - or will they be  special order only ?. Maybe Collings could make this one factor clear to prospective buyers,at least then we'd all know,
>                                                                                                               Ivan


Ivan, Some of us saw this case project start 4 years ago, saw early prototypes and have been waiting in line since that moment. There is a long thread on the Collings Forum. To address a couple of your observations. There is, as I'm sure you know, a huge leap from prototyping to final production. When I was in Austin in November, a separate building had been completed to house the Waterloo & case projects in an adequate space of their own. To that point, only 3 cases had been offered for sale. You can imagine the cost involved. Then began the process of hiring and training staff to build the cases. As has been said, currently Collings is only offering Dreadnaught, OM guitar and mandolin F cases. They are being handbuilt by a small crew in small numbers. They have not started up a case factory with 50 workers aiming at high production. The project has been a labour of love for Bill and you can be sure will not be a money maker for some time to come. At this point in time, the demand exceeds the supply. As is commonly said in North America.."Give the guy a break."

----------

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Mandobar

Collings is making these cases.  Northfield is not.  As for waiting, if you really want one of these they are worth the wait.  I will be picking mine up at the beginning of the week.

I buy from the same few dealers all the time.  I have never had a hard time getting something, and have always been able to reach out to these folks (support your instrument dealers!  don't be fickle and shop around for price.  in the end it works against you) and get the scoop.

----------

Bob Clark, 

doc holiday

----------


## darylcrisp

Quick Poll:

at the start date of this thread:

1)who knew of this case before reading about it  
2)who has purchased/found one?
3)who is on a wait list for one?

**the only ones I found that had been for sale at the thread date were at Elderlys, Music Emporium, and Gryphons. I think availability is very limited at the moment**

<I did not know about them until I found this one at elderly while browsing for something. I found/purchased one today at Gryphons.>

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Excuse me for saying so - but we seem to be unduly fascinated by 'any new case' that comes along. Last month it was the Northfield,now it's the Collings ??. What's really wrong with the cases that we have already or did everybody make a lousy   choice ?.
Most of us have been carrying our mandolins around in a 'good' case to begin with,or at least i hope so. Gryphon Music's description of the Collings case,sound to me like a souped up version of the TKL,& i've no doubt that it'll be a very good case. It does however seem to be a Collings take on the ''American Vintage'' rect. case build standard that TKL made for First Quality. Additional wooden plies + arched top. The AV Rect. also has steel reinforcings under the outer covering.
   Why all of a sudden do we become disatisfied with the cases which,if this new one hadn't come along,we'd most likely have carried on using ?. I've had my TKL AV rect.case for close to 11 years & my Travelite for 9. The only case i'd personally change,is my Gator,which, being unable to buy another Travelite over here,was my second choice.
   I'd really be asking myself if i really did need another case,or is it simply change for the sake of it ?,
                                                                                                                                        Ivan :Wink:

----------


## almeriastrings

I guess some people like very expensive, well-made handbags... or watches... or shoes.. or whatever. Nothing wrong with that. It's their money. So it is probably no surprise that mandolin players like talking about (and buying) whatever 'luxury' accessories are available. 

When it comes to cases, personally, I look to them for maximum protection balanced against bulk and weight, and 'style' or 'finesse' takes a back seat to that. Obviously, this is a really nicely made case that looks and feels great and if people like it - good. More choice for everyone.

----------

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

Flame Maple

----------


## doc holiday

I've been aware of this project since the cases were a glint in Bill's eye. I had the pleasure to get cornered by Bill one day when I walked into Collings with an Accord case. He said, "Let me show you mine" & proceeded to show me his pieces & prototypes. A 45 minute cases 101 course. They've been available now since just after the NAMM show. They exceeded my expectations & meet my needs, ....especially for instruments with which I would not fly. They are light, exquisitely balanced & as aesthetically pleasing as the instruments they contain.  Via internet forums we obsess about picks, strings, straps, ....why should cases be excluded  :Confused:

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## pheffernan

> <I did not know about them until I found this one at elderly while browsing for something. I found/purchased one today at Gryphons.>


hey d,

Since I assume that you bought the Collings for your Collings, can we also soon expect a Northfield for your Northefield?  :Laughing: 

p

----------


## darylcrisp

> hey d,
> 
> Since I assume that you bought the Collings for your Collings, can we also soon expect a Northfield for your Northefield? 
> 
> p


It's actually going to be housing the NF at first. I carry it back and forth each day to work. I had been using the vintage RB gig bag but the Collings has that occupied. I pulled out one of the TKL and had been using it, found it on the heavy side compared to what I'm used to using and I started looking-that's when I found this new case at Elderly.
I did look at the NF immediately, but the size and weight defeated my purpose.

d

----------


## fatt-dad

if Wayne ever builds me a mandolin, I'll put it in a good case.  Not likely a Calton, which was the direct reason for my blown deal on a Model 1.  I love the old vintage Gibson A-model case.  That and a small dog is all my a3 needs, around the house, going to jams or carry on.  My only problem is knowing whether the Collings would go custom.  I doubt they'd go to production on a 12-fret, oval-hole, a-model. . .

f-d

----------


## Austin Bob

> Yes, I'd want a small dog too!
> 
> f-d


This one's pretty small:

----------

darylcrisp, 

fatt-dad, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## darylcrisp

> Excuse me for saying so - but* we seem to be unduly fascinated* by 'any new case' that comes along. Last month it was the Northfield,now it's the Collings ??. What's really wrong with the cases that we have already or did everybody make a lousy   choice ?.
> Most of us have been carrying our mandolins around in a 'good' case to begin with,or at least i hope so. Gryphon Music's description of the Collings case,sound to me like a souped up version of the TKL,& i've no doubt that it'll be a very good case. It does however seem to be a Collings take on the ''American Vintage'' rect. case build standard that TKL made for First Quality. Additional wooden plies + arched top. The AV Rect. also has steel reinforcings under the outer covering.
>    Why all of a sudden do we become disatisfied with the cases which,if this new one hadn't come along,we'd most likely have carried on using ?. I've had my TKL AV rect.case for close to 11 years & my Travelite for 9. The only case i'd personally change,is my Gator,which, being unable to buy another Travelite over here,was my second choice.
>    I'd really be asking myself if i really did need another case,or is it simply change for the sake of it ?,
>                                                                                                                                         Ivan


ah, you've come to the wrong place to find folks who are not "unduly fascinated" by anything mandolin...........

----------


## Jstring

> Excuse me for saying so - but we seem to be unduly fascinated by 'any new case' that comes along. Last month it was the Northfield,now it's the Collings ??. What's really wrong with the cases that we have already or did everybody make a lousy choice?


Geez, Ivan... It's either talk about this or fight about whether mandolins open up or not!

Seriously, though: I've bought a bunch of cases and haven't been totally satisfied with any of them..

My ideal F style case:
1. Looks like a shaped TKL or this new Collings...
2. Is built with premium materials like this new Collings...
3. Is flight-rated like a Calton
4. Has rubber feet and rubber bumpers around the latches like a Calton
5. Will fit my mandolin with a tone gard, and not put pressure on the instrument
6. Smells like a Collings!!!

Ok, before someone flames me, I realize that some of these goals are in opposition and such a case might not be possible ( looking like a shaped TKL and being flight rated would be tough)

Hey, I can dream, right? And I'd gladly pay $900-1000 for such a case... 

I think we all enjoy the "case discussion" because we aren't perfectly happy with what's out there. I'm glad Collings and Northfield are giving us more choices...

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## Teak

> Teak,  I can't see Bill building an A case, since an A mandolin can live happily in the F case...& you have room for a coiled up strap or a small, round clay humidifier in the space. As far as price....not a chance it would be much cheaper...They're not a high production volume/ low quality item. (Yes, keep your head down) .


Yeah, I hear you. I was actually trying to make a joke drawing a parallel between the fact that F-scroll mandolins cost twice as much as A-models due to the scroll and ... anyway, I can see where they wouldn't want to build a cheaper version for A models.

----------


## darylcrisp

I have no inside info regarding this, but my gut feeling is Collings will, in time, build an A style case in this Vintage line. From what I gathered by talking to a few folks on the job, and some shop owners who are heavy carriers of Collings instruments, in time, most Collings instrument sizes may be offered in this line of cases. How long-who knows. They have a dedicated area for the case line, new machinery is being designed and built by Collings to do these cases, and watching how Bill Collings goes first class in his work, I can imagine this will happen. I doubt he started out designing a whole new approach to "the case we carry" just to limit what its offered to carry in regards to the instruments he makes. I'd wager the electric models will enjoy this new design in time as well.
Its not going to happen overnite or in a few months I would think.

I have a loved 02H Collings I would enjoy having such a case for. The TKL is way too bulky, heavy for such a classy cool small guitar.

I just pulled up the TKL website, and took notice to what is offered for the F style mandolin. If what I have experienced in regards to the guitar cases, as one climbs up the ladder to higher priced cases, the heavier they tend to get, and of course the nicer the inside becomes in regards to fabric, fit, etc .  Not sure if they have different grades of quality of hardware.
TKL 3352 TKL Traveline F-Style Mandolin Case View Image     59.95    

TKL 4651 TKL Black Belt Traditional A/F Mandolin Bag View Image     49.95    

TKL 4751 TKL Black Belt Deluxe A/F Mandolin Bag View Image     64.95    


TKL 6151-2 TKL Zero-Gravity Combination A/F-Style Mandolin Case View Image     109.95    

TKL 8852 TKL Prestige Arch-Top F-Style Mandolin Case View Image     199.95    

TKL 8852 CAMO TKL Prestige Arch-Top F-Style Mandolin Case (Camouflage)     274.95    


TKL 8852 TW TKL Prestige Arch-Top F-Style Mandolin Case (Tweed) View Image     264.95    

TKL 8952 TKL Professional Arch-Top Oblong F-Style Mandolin Case View Image     329.95    

TKL 8952 TW TKL Professional Arch-Top Oblong F-Style Mandolin Case (Tweed) View Image     394.95    


What Bill Collings has done, is offer us the top rung from the getgo, with high quality hardware/interior/fit, but without the weight. And svelte style. Those of us who appreciate fine quality that goes beyond simple utility, will pay for what appeals to the senses. Add in what everyone who has had actual hands on, the "feel and carry" of the case, there you go.
That's my take.

Our instrument of choice, the mandolin, is svelte and beautiful in shape and in its most utilitarian style. why not take that to the case its carried in. not only can you be thrilled when you open the case lid each day to play, you can be thrilled to just see the case. day after day,year after year, you get to appreciate what a couple hundred dollars cost. Rather than feel like you are heaving a cement block onto its side to open an ill fitting lid and latches. and to carry and appreciate the lightness, the quality. it will pay for itself in short term, especially for those of us who carry back and forth each day(to work or school).

you can drop the cost of this case in 24 hours at Dollywood folks-serious, and have gas at the end of the day-and I'm not talking about gear acquisition.


d

----------


## Luna Pick

No doubt the new Collings case is fabulous, but for about the same money I'd buy a Calton. I might change my mind after seeing the Collings in person, but the Calton is classy looking and near bullet-proof, which for me is the essential reason to spend that much money for a case. A few more ounces, or couple pounds, whatever, in weight is inconsequential. Not like I'm hiking with it. 

That all said, the Collings is classic and quality, and a good match for a classy instrument: the mando.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Jeff Mando

[QUOTE=Jstring;1494627]  Hey, I can dream, right? And I'd gladly pay $900-1000 for such a case...   /QUOTE]

OK, I get it......$35 picks, $750 cases, that's what we do here...............It does seem like a beautiful case, but who came up with that price point?  Calton?  Collings?

For example, 30+ years ago I was a clerk at a record store when CD's were first introduced.  LP's listed at $5.98 and because we had a lot of competition on a busy campus location, we sold them for $3.69.......well CD's, you remember, were marketed (falsely) as this great audiophile medium with no static and superior sound and sold for $16 where I worked.......most everyone accepted it without question that it was a good thing to spend 4X as much on the new technology????????????? (not me)  My point being, once we get used to the $16 price, it will never go back to $3.69 again........ :Cow: 


In fairness, Taco Bell still has a 99 cent menu...........

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## foldedpath

> When it comes to cases, personally, I look to them for maximum protection balanced against bulk and weight, and 'style' or 'finesse' takes a back seat to that. Obviously, this is a really nicely made case that looks and feels great and if people like it - good. More choice for everyone.


Those are my main priorities too, but I admit that "style" was at least part of the reason why I went with a Pegasus. I could choose a custom cream color for sun protection, and also a custom tartan lining that looks really cool (and relates to some of the music I play). I have enough black cases scattered around the house. It's nice to have at least one that's a bit different.

I might have to look into one of those Collings guitar cases though, one of these days. I have a heavy TKL for my Santa Cruz, and it could use something a bit more high-end. I've been put off by the weight of fiberglass cases in guitar sizes.

----------


## AlanN

Custom colors on cases is a nice option to have, certainly. Most of my cases sport a black exterior color, and I get the conventional wisdom that such a color would be an issue if and when the instrument-in-case is left to remain in direct sunlight for even a short period of time. 

But honestly, even a white case would be a problem in this regard. And I never leave the case/instrument exposed in such a way, or in a hot car. I just lug it around...and you never know when a jam will present itself...

----------


## doc holiday

For those who haven't seen it, you may be interested in viewing the Fretboard Journal podcast where Bill talks about designing the perfect case.
https://www.fretboardjournal.com/pod...lings-guitars/
As an aside, my friend Bob quoted this Shaker maxim in reference to the upcoming 2,000,000 Martin guitar. I think it applies equally to many things...maybe even cases....

_"If it is useful and necessary, free yourself from imagining that you need to enhance it by adding what is not an integral part of its usefulness or necessity."
_

----------

Jess L.

----------


## darylcrisp

> For those who haven't seen it, you may be interested in viewing the Fretboard Journal podcast where Bill talks about designing the perfect case.
> https://www.fretboardjournal.com/pod...lings-guitars/
> As an aside, my friend Bob quoted this Shaker maxim in reference to the upcoming 2,000,000 Martin guitar. I think it applies equally to many things...maybe even cases....
> 
> _"If it is useful and necessary, free yourself from imagining that you need to enhance it by adding what is not an integral part of its usefulness or necessity."
> _


that was so neat, thanks for posting.  I need to check out the Fretboard Journal podcasts, they are another group doing things high quality and classy.
d

----------


## doc holiday

" My point being, once we get used to the $16 price, it will never go back to $3.69 again........:cow"

We're seeing the end of the CD somewhere in the not-too-distant future...
But your question...."who sets the price." Deserves some thought or some twisting.
What is the cost of conceiving of a product and bringing it to production.....and how long is it until you realize a profit...or at least break even. There's no doubt we can see the differential between a cheap off-the-rack suit and a made-to-measure bespoke suit (see: Lawson, Doyle). Or between a Rogue mandolin and a Gilchrist.
Bill Collings gets to work on what he wants to. I admire that. If you want to crunch numbers, what would the engineering & development cost be to have someone of Bill's ability spend four years getting all the details right? Then add the cost of building a new building to house the project. Then add the cost of stocking materials, custom latches etc? Now, how many units do you have to sell to break even. I applaud Bill for being dissatisfied with TKL cases...and doing something about it. I once priced out a TKL/ Cedar Creek mando case with '30s Tolex, pink interior, nickel latches, & white stitching. They wanted $700. At that time a Calton was $500. I didn't bite.
I sure like these Collings cases both in concept and execution, and hope the case line is a success for them. They do add something to our small mandolin world.

----------


## houseworker

$750 is entirely in line with what you'd pay for an equivalent quality violin case.

Modern epoxies have transformed the strength and durability that can be achieved with a laminated wood construction.  I really like the look of that case.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi folks - Don't go looking for a tall tree & a rope just yet !!. I have no problem at all with _whoever buying whatever_ - it's none of my business !. It just seems to me that as soon as something new comes along,we (some of us),immediately become disatisfied with what we have already.
  To take Doc Holiday's point re. Bill Collings setting up a case production unit. Doc's quite correct - it takes a lot of time & cash to do that.That's why some companies have cases built to _their own specs_.by companies who already have the tooling & facilities in place. First Quality did exactly that when they asked TKL to build a rectangular case with additional reinforcings / wooden plies etc. for them. That was their "American Vintage" series case & it's a killer case !!. Collings could have done exactly that. Even hugely prestigious companies such as Rolls Royce / Bently don't make all their own parts,they're made by companies who are already set up to make those parts. The Rolls & Bently parts are simply made to a _higher spec._
   As i mentioned in a previous post,i could design an incredibly strong mandolin case using thermoformable Lexan Polycarbonate outer shell mouldings with internal reinforcings. However,i wouldn't even dream of forking out the cash for the mould tooling,knowing full well that there are companies who already have the exact tooling required. I'd simply pass my specifications to the company with whatever extra i needed to tell them,& let them get on with it. After a prototype (or 2) has been made & tested,it's either a yes or no situation. 
   I can only understand Bill Collings going the way he has if he needs to control _absolutely everything_ from start to finish.
How many mandolin builders make their own tuners ?. Now that's an area of some discontent if ever there was one, :Frown: 
                                                                                                                                                         Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Ron McMillan

So, in summary: yes it is - no it isn't - no it's not - yes it is.

----------


## UsuallyPickin

This thread has proven to be most interesting. Who will fork out the cash, for quality does call customers,  who will shake their head at those that do, as frugality is always with us, and who will be the first to sell a used one, when necessity calls the shots. I do look forward to actually seeing one in the flesh , so to speak. Sort of like playing Tiger at Carter's. I won't be taking that one home, but it was a memorable encounter.

----------


## AlanN

Yep, we've talked about cases just about as much as we've talked about picks.

The Genesis Of The Mandolin Case. We have Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow, all with their advocates and detractors.

Quite fascinating.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Hi folks - Don't go looking for a tall tree & a rope just yet !!. I have no problem at all with _whoever buying whatever_ - it's none of my business !. It just seems to me that as soon as something new comes along,we (some of us),immediately become disatisfied with what we have already.
>   To take Doc Holiday's point re. Bill Collings setting up a case production unit. Doc's quite correct - it takes a lot of time & cash to do that.That's why some companies have cases built to _their own specs_.by companies who already have the tooling & facilities in place. First Quality did exactly that when they asked TKL to build a rectangular case with additional reinforcings / wooden plies etc. for them. That was their "American Vintage" series case & it's a killer case !!. Collings could have done exactly that. Even hugely prestigious companies such as Rolls Royce / Bently don't make all their own parts,they're made by companies who are already set up to make those parts. The Rolls & Bently parts are simply made to a _higher spec._
>    As i mentioned in a previous post,i could design an incredibly strong mandolin case using thermoformable Lexan Polycarbonate outer shell mouldings with internal reinforcings. However,i wouldn't even dream of forking out the cash for the mould tooling,knowing full well that there are companies who already have the exact tooling required. I'd simply pass my specifications to the company with whatever extra i needed to tell them,& let them get on with it. After a prototype (or 2) has been made & tested,it's either a yes or no situation. 
>    I can only understand Bill Collings going the way he has if he needs to control _absolutely everything_ from start to finish.
> How many mandolin builders make their own tuners ?. Now that's an area of some discontent if ever there was one,
>                                                                                                                                                          Ivan


My goodness, you're sure full of yourself. One thing is for certain and you're absolutely right about it: Bill Collings doesn't think like you.

----------

doc holiday, 

Flame Maple, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Mandobar, 

MikeyG, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Eric C.

> I can only understand Bill Collings going the way he has if he needs to control _absolutely everything_ from start to finish.
> How many mandolin builders make their own tuners ?. Now that's an area of some discontent if ever there was one
>                                                                                                                                                          Ivan


This might sound crazy to you, but maybe Bill Collings wants to build cases and has the means to do so.  What does that have to do with "controlling absolutely everything"?

It sure sounds like you are actually offended by him offering a case that he builds.

----------


## sgarrity

CAS is cheaper than MAS. If you like it, buy one. As to why Collings decided to build cases.....sometimes when you own your own business you get to do things just because you want to and don't have to explain anything to investors or shareholders.  There's obviously a market for a case like this!

----------

Bob Clark, 

DataNick

----------


## JeffD

> I really like the look of that case.


Yea. 

In the past several years I changed my thinking about cases. I have gone from dedicated cases one for each instrument, to cases for each function - one for festival carry, one for long distances in the car, etc., and using whatever case is best for what ever instrument is going with me. In the process I had to set aside the original case for my A2, because while it is cool as all heck, it does not really provide great protection and is not in the best of shape.

This Collings case might get me thinking back the other way, because of its cool looks, I might assign it to the A2.

- - - Updated - - -

Is there enough room in that thing for a tonegard?

----------


## Austin Bob

This thread reminds me a lot of the thread about Frank Ford's string winder.

Lots of folks had strong opinions about it, but few had actually seen it. I think Mr. Ford probably built the string winder because he could, and he thought it was cool.

I imagine the same is true for Mr. Collings and his cases. He wanted something special for his top of the line instruments, but the overall effect on his bottom line will hardly be noticed if people buy these things or not.  

So it really doesn't matter what I think, but for what it's worth, I think they are cool.

----------

doc holiday

----------


## Mandobar

For those wanting to tote these cases around............buy a case cover, or you shall be crying after the first knock in it.

----------


## foldedpath

> For those wanting to tote these cases around............buy a case cover, or you shall be crying after the first knock in it.


The first knocks are a great place to start putting case stickers.  :Smile:

----------

DataNick

----------


## darylcrisp

this just in!

*there will be one of these available at Gryphons as soon as they open and I make the call*. They had one Saturday and put it in hold for me as the office folks were out that day and could not send me a paypal invoice. Plan was to call this morning and arrange payment and have it shipped.

Just this morning I received my weekly Bernuzio email and John has sold his home in NY and is selling off some very interesting items-all sorts of old books in NOS condition, posters, instruments, etc.  There is an item with the name "Fairbanks" that I'm highly interested in and funds must go in that direction.  

I will get one of these cases in due time, right now an old Fairbanks needs my direct attention.

Here you go-thank me later
Don't delay, I doubt it lasts past midday.

http://www.gryphonstrings.com/

**be sure to tell me how nice it is when you receive it :Crying: 

d

----------


## Bob Clark

> .....sometimes when you own your own business you get to do things just because you want to and don't have to explain anything to investors or shareholders.


And that is exactly how I run my business.  Sometimes these decisions are good for the bottom line, sometimes just good for my curiosity and sense of adventure. But it has kept my business interesting to me for these past 30+ years, and there is something to be said for that.

I applaud Mr. Colling's sense of innovation and think he has made a beautiful product.  It is something I would not have predicted I would want, but after seeing the pictures, I think there will be one in my future.  I appreciate things that are made to a higher standard just because they can be.  This case sure seems that way to me.

Best wishes to Mr. Collings in this interesting venture,

Bob

----------

darylcrisp, 

Mandobar, 

sgarrity

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Best wishes to Mr. Collings in this interesting venture


He certainly has created some interest here on this forum!

----------


## darylcrisp

here it is, some nice pictures as well-when the link doesn't open and pics are no more, somebody has bought it.

be nice, ask, and they will let it go for $765 plus shipping

enjoy the view

https://shop.gryphonstrings.com/prod...tyle-new-48212

----------


## Mandobar

> The first knocks are a great place to start putting case stickers.


Can't see anyone putting case stickers on these cases.  You have to see these in person to really get a feel for what they are like.

----------


## Luna Pick

Gryphon web site shows $850 for the mandolin case. Seriously?

----------


## Doug Freeman

> that was so neat, thanks for posting.  I need to check out the Fretboard Journal podcasts, they are another group doing things high quality and classy.
> d


Listen to the latest FJ podcast wherein Walter Carter describes the recent appearance and history of the first sunburst Gibson Les Paul Standard, from May 1958, now for sale in his store (@ $625K!). Interesting for that alone, but also for Carter's analysis of the overall vintage guitar market, and more specifically the boutique guitar and mandolin markets. Great info.

https://www.fretboardjournal.com/pod...ntage-guitars/

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## darylcrisp

> Gryphon web site shows $850 for the mandolin case. Seriously?


i think thats the retail listing-most shops that had these were selling for $765 plus shipping-Gryphons will do the same if you ask.

d

----------


## Luna Pick

Thanks, my mistake. Thought the street price had already jumped $100. But then, if they get it, good for them.

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Listen to the latest FJ podcast wherein Walter Carter describes the recent appearance and history of the first sunburst Gibson Les Paul Standard, from May 1958, now for sale in his store (@ $625K!). Interesting for that alone, but also for Carter's analysis of the overall vintage guitar market, and more specifically the boutique guitar and mandolin markets. Great info.
> 
> https://www.fretboardjournal.com/pod...ntage-guitars/


Great interview with Walter Carter.  It is worth listening to for his overly-honest assessment of the current vintage and boutique market.  If you don't want to listen to the entire 36 minutes, the first part of the interview is focused on the Burst, then at about 21:30 his market analysis begins.  Which I could go into, but I don't want to hijack this thread.

----------

Flame Maple, 

Jess L., 

june39, 

Spruce

----------


## darylcrisp

> Great interview with Walter Carter.  It is worth listening to for his overly-honest assessment of the current vintage and boutique market.  If you don't want to listen to the entire 36 minutes, the first part of the interview is focused on the Burst, then at about 21:30 his market analysis begins.  Which I could go into, but I don't want to hijack this thread.


Jeff
feel free to go forth, i think we've worn the case out anyhow(lol).

thats a neat podcast,interesting 

d

----------


## Jeff Mando

Thanks, Daryl.  To me, his honesty was refreshing in that he describes a cautious market -- although it might be to his advantage to have instilled more optimism.  He also rather bluntly compares certain boutique guitars to the stock market, very politely saying they may not be worth today what someone originally paid for them.  He also mentions the limited amount of actual buyers, when talking about the rarest instruments -- bursts, herringbones, and flathead banjos.  He didn't mention Loars, but I think it would be safe to put them in that category.

I think a lot of us got "into" the vintage instrument thing because we appreciated old instruments and also found them to be good investments.  Carter mentions the days of buying something and reselling it for a profit a few months later are over.  At the same time I think he is confident there will still be buyers for nice instruments.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Scott - _"My goodness, you're sure full of yourself.."_. If _''being full of oneself''_ means having the benefit of close to 25 years design & manufacturing experience,then that's me. Having said that it's no less than what folk are claiming for Bill Collings is it  - lots of experience ?.
  Nobody with any sense would fork out the 'mostly' huge cost of new tooling & manufacturing facilities - *unless* - they've decided that they _need to control manufacture every step of the way_,which is fine. Why would anybody want to spend huge amounts of cash reproducing what's already there ?. I can understand all this,_IF_,Collings are going to produce their own cases for their instruments plus,selling them to others as well,then it makes sense - they're going into competition with other makers. _That hasn't been made clear at all._
   As a last point - if it offends anybody's sensibilities that i call into question something that _seems to me_ to be financially 'odd' (based on the current info.) then so be it. If you had my background in design & manufacturing you'd possibly think in the same manner.

From Eric C - _"What does that have to do with "controlling absolutely everything" ?"_ Only if a manufacturer really needs to control_ everything_ including the manufacturing of the tooling,either by themselves or by another company, & the actual manufacturing & assembly of the item to be produced,would they decide to invest so much cash. As i mentioned,there are companies already geared up to make cases who could build to the Collings specification. I can't see anything wrong with that scenario. 100's of 1,000's of companies world wide do exactly that all the time - that's why Boeing don't make their own aircraft engines (as an example),

                  Ivan

----------


## almeriastrings

Surely the point is that there is no 'universal best' case? We all have different needs. 

I need cases that will be OK in a truck sandwiched between speakers and other sound gear, and that are not black, but something that absorbs less heat in direct (very hot) sunlight.  I also like something with good thermal padding, for the same reason. So, I find Pegasus, Calton and Hoffee cases suit my needs well. I also like something with a bit of internal storage space. 

However... if I was looking for a truly beautifully made, and stylish case for less "heavy duty" use to keep a fine mandolin in - I'd seriously consider one of these. Collings is very detail-oriented and has exacting demands in terms of precision... so if he wanted to keep all this 'in house', then that's his decision. They are obviously finding a market!

----------

Jess L.

----------


## doc holiday

Collings has bought thousands of cases from TKL over the years and no doubt passed on many customer complaints. Enough for sure, to think that a better case might be possible. Lighter weight, better fit, better latches.  Kudos are definitely in order here, as they are for Calton, Hoffee, Hiscox, Pegasus and any other visionaries who thought something better might be possible.

----------

AlanN, 

Bob Clark, 

darylcrisp, 

houseworker, 

Jill McAuley, 

Scott Tichenor, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> From Scott - _"My goodness, you're sure full of yourself.."_. If _''being full of oneself''_ means having the benefit of close to 25 years design & manufacturing experience,then that's me. Having said that it's no less than what folk are claiming for Bill Collings is it  - lots of experience ?.
>   Nobody with any sense would fork out the 'mostly' huge cost of new tooling & manufacturing facilities - *unless* - they've decided that they _need to control manufacture every step of the way_,which is fine. Why would anybody want to spend huge amounts of cash reproducing what's already there ?. I can understand all this,_IF_,Collings are going to produce their own cases for their instruments plus,selling them to others as well,then it makes sense - they're going into competition with other makers. _That hasn't been made clear at all._
>    As a last point - if it offends anybody's sensibilities that i call into question something that _seems to me_ to be financially 'odd' (based on the current info.) then so be it. If you had my background in design & manufacturing you'd possibly think in the same manner.
> 
>                   Ivan


Thanks for proving my point.

So you're talking about a case you've never seen, passing judgements on a company owner you've never met--and from your statements--don't understand, and making wild claims that anyone could have the identical case built for them by (insert name here) various manufacturers, you don't know what their plans are with the cases, and you're an expert in all things manufacturing.

Cool.

You've derailed the conversation so if you wish to continue to do so, please start a separate thread calling out Bill Collings for his private business actions because I'm through with it.

----------

doc holiday, 

MikeyG, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## darylcrisp

Here is one more case available thru Elderlys, I had been in contact earlier with Jeffrey Renton
Elderly Instruments
(888)473-5810
when I was trying to find one. He contacted Collings and they have this one, which is probably a prototype-has 3 latches rather than the end result of 2. He said cost would be $715.

So if someone wants one a little cheaper, and a little different-contact Jeff above.

(wow, check out the wood of that table)

----------


## JFDilmando

_<we already have moderators in place>_

From the forum posting guidelines:

- Discussions started with the specific purpose or that end up used specifically for the purpose of antagonizing or calling into question a moderator's control of this forum or the site owner's right to enforce forum policy is forbidden and may result in immediate and permanent loss of membership and posting privileges. If you have concerns regarding forum policy contact a moderator or the site owner privately.

----------


## Austin Bob

> Nobody with any sense would fork out the 'mostly' huge cost of new tooling & manufacturing facilities - *unless* - they've decided that they _need to control manufacture every step of the way_,which is fine.


I don't know much about manufacturing cases, but it seems to me that Collins already has the woodworking equipment needed for the frame. The rest is mostly upholstery work, a lot of which can be done by hand until the volume justifies the additional equipment needed for automation. My oval has a square case that was handmade by the builder. It's heavy as heck due to being a plywood box, but it has held up well over the last 25 years. 

I suppose that the logic (build or buy) can be applied to almost any company making a product today. Most likely they can get it made cheaper in a far off factory, but you are correct in they lose control of the process, and therefore the finished product.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Perry

Does anybody know if they plan to make an A style mandolin case? And would it fit my Kimble?

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> .....I just pulled up the TKL website, and took notice to what is offered for the F style mandolin. If what I have experienced in regards to the guitar cases, as one climbs up the ladder to higher priced cases, the heavier they tend to get, and of course the nicer the inside becomes in regards to fabric, fit, etc .  Not sure if they have different grades of quality of hardware.
> TKL 3352 TKL Traveline F-Style Mandolin Case View Image     59.95    
> 
> TKL 4651 TKL Black Belt Traditional A/F Mandolin Bag View Image     49.95    
> 
> TKL 4751 TKL Black Belt Deluxe A/F Mandolin Bag View Image     64.95    
> 
> 
> TKL 6151-2 TKL Zero-Gravity Combination A/F-Style Mandolin Case View Image     109.95    
> ...


Daryl, interesting post -- I never did notice that TKL makes a "high end' case have you (or anyone else) ever seen one of the ~$400" professional quality" cases?  If so description/comments about them?

----------


## pglasse

At one point Bill told me he wanted / planned to make them for his A-style mandos too. That was a conversation from well over a year ago, so who knows at this point...at least it was a positive thought. Whether it would fit your Kimble would be another matter -- might want to see if your Kimble fits in one of the cases that new Collings A's fit in.

I know I'd love to have one for my Monteleone Style B.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I heard that Collings built a new building to manufacture their own cases. I think it's great that a company like Collings, who is a top notch, highly respected Guitar & Mandolin builder has now added cases to their line. I'll probably be buying one or more when they become more readily available.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Does anybody know if they plan to make an A style mandolin case? And would it fit my Kimble?


Something I was wondering also.  It is wonderful to have a high quality case with a great fit -- provided you happen to own a Collings mandolin?  Everyone else maybe not so much? 

I wonder what the case will cost if you buy it with a new Collings mandolin?

----------


## doc holiday

As of last Thanksgiving, there were forms & prototypes for Dreadnaught cases, OM cases and F mandolins. It may be a while (perhaps a long one) until cases are available for all the guitar models & perhaps the A case. For those of that persuasion, a toneguard will not fit. My Ellis A fits snugly & perfectly in the F case.

Bernie, in approximate terms, a Collings mandolin includes a case, so the cost of the new case would be $850 less whatever the cost of the included case is ($250-$300?) less 10%.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I love my Pegasus A cases (I have 2) My Pegasus F case is a bit large. I'm thinking about a Collings case for my F

----------


## Loudloar

I haven't jumped in on this discussion because I had commented on this case when Bill announced the project and also when the prototype was shown at NAMM. 

1. It's a REALLY nice case. Classic vintage styling but an updated interior with improved padding. Perfect workmanship. There is nothing like it on the market. I wish it had an oval lock. Just doesn't look right to me without one. Maybe it will be added when they get this project in full production.

2. It's not for everyone. (If you need a cheap case or a flight case, look elsewhere and be happy. No need to criticize the nicest case on the market.)

3. The price is entirely reasonable. (In fact Collings may not be making a profit on them.) This is modeled after a 1930's Geib Redline case and it costs about the same if you update the dollars. A 1937 F-4 was $100 and the shaped Redline case was $16.50 (16.5% of the cost of the instrument.) Do the math: a $5,000 mandolin that had a case costing 16.5% would equal $825. By the way, the oblong case was $38, that would equal $1,900 at 16.5% of $5K. That's what it costs to make a quality case. Today's buyers demand low-cost cases and TLK complies by cutting corners and reducing quality. Then people complain about the poor quality of their $125 TLK case.

My thoughts. Yours may differ, and that's fine.

Steve
https://www.facebook.com/groups/vint...strumentcases/
http://www.stevekirtley.org/vintagecases.htm

----------

almeriastrings, 

Bob Clark, 

darylcrisp, 

doc holiday, 

houseworker, 

Jill McAuley, 

pglasse, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## darylcrisp

> I haven't jumped in on this discussion because I had commented on this case when Bill announced the project and also when the prototype was shown at NAMM. 
> 
> 1. It's a REALLY nice case. Classic vintage styling but an updated interior with improved padding. Perfect workmanship. There is nothing like it on the market. I wish it had an oval lock. Just doesn't look right to me without one. Maybe it will be added when they get this project in full production.
> 
> 2. It's not for everyone. (If you need a cheap case or a flight case, look elsewhere and be happy. No need to criticize the nicest case on the market.)
> 
> 3. The price is entirely reasonable. (In fact Collings may not be making a profit on them.) This is modeled after a 1930's Geib Redline case and it costs about the same if you update the dollars. A 1937 F-4 was $100 and the shaped Redline case was $16.50 (16.5% of the cost of the instrument.) Do the math: a $5,000 mandolin that had a case costing 16.5% would equal $825. By the way, the oblong case was $38, that would equal $1,900 at 16.5% of $5K. That's what it costs to make a quality case. Today's buyers demand low-cost cases and TLK complies by cutting corners and reducing quality. Then people complain about the poor quality of their $125 TLK case.
> 
> My thoughts. Yours may differ, and that's fine.
> ...


hey Steve
look at my post above, # 109 , and check out those pictures. the new cases for sale have 2 latches, that one in the picture has a 3rd under the handle, appears somewhat oval and maybe a lock-is that what you are talking about?

I figure that case in # 109 is a prototype, there's no Collings outside badge either, so i figure its one of the early made ones when they were deciding on latches and how many to use.

d

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Loudloar - _"Then people complain about the poor quality of their $125 TLK case."_. TKL make cases at varying price points. If you want a cheap TKL,then that's what you buy. They do however make their TKL 'Professional' range, which is far more substantially made & of course costs extra. The buyers of the $125 cases _could have paid more for a better case_. Maybe TKL should raise the price of their own 'Professional' cases to $750 so folks 'appreciate' them more. My own TKL 'American Vintage' rectangular case, goes above the TKL Pro.standard. First Quality Music who comissioned the cases, specified additional plies top & bottom & steel reinforced corners. It cost me around $190 US 10 years ago. Currently a 'standard' TKL Pro.rect.case costs $189 US,
    Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Mandobar

The Cedar Creek case that comes with Collings mandolins is about $250 retail.  Not "cheap" price-wise.  

The problem with TKL/Cedar Creek is that they own the market having bought out most of their competitors.  Nothing forces them to improve their quality.  While Collings is now providing an alternative for their own instruments, there are lots of other builders who have to rely on what the rest of the limited market offers.

----------

houseworker, 

Jess L., 

Jill McAuley

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Mandobar - _" Nothing forces them to improve their quality...."_. I agree - however,the fact that they're still in business means that a lot of folk _are_ satisfied with the TKL cases & have been for a long time. That doesn't mean that TKL can sit back & relax. If their 'overall quality' falls off,they'll end up loosing a share of the market. Most companies stay afloat be either maintaining a standard,or improving on it,not by letting standards fall,but you made a good point,
                                                                                                                    Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Jess L.

> ... modeled after a 1930's Geib Redline case and it costs about the same if you update the dollars. A 1937 F-4 was $100 and the shaped Redline case was $16.50...


For what it's worth, inflation calculator says 1937 F4 $100 equals $1,661.53 (huh) in 2016, and 1937 case at $16.50 equals $274.15 in 2016. 




> ... the oblong case was $38, ...


Ah okay now we're getting somewhere - the aforementioned inflation calculator says $38 case equals *$631.38* in 2016 dollars. Which is getting up into a similar price range as the case being discussed in this thread. 

An aside - really "neither here nor there" but to add some perspective: 

I've made a small number of custom cases, eons ago (for instruments I owned where I couldn't find satisfactory commercial/factory cases), it took a lot of work to get the quality I wanted, and also I had to pay more for the materials and supplies to build the cases because the commonly-available materials didn't have the quality and durability that I was looking for. 

*Why* did I make my own cases? Some reasons: 

It was something new to explore that I hadn't done before, and I liked the idea of a new challenge.I wanted better durability, specific colors, fabrics (interior lining), degree of padding, latch types, and interior pocket configurations, that simply weren't available in any of the then-existing commercial cases.Existing commercial cases didn't quite fit some of my old vintage instruments, so it was either put up with ill-fitting commercial cases or just build my own. I figured as long as I was going to do it, I might as well do it right and go for the best quality build I could think of. 

My building custom cases wasn't cheap though, as the higher-quality bare materials cost more. Of course I wasn't running a factory production line so I didn't have the advantage of buying in bulk, but even for large operations building tons of items, they still have to pay more for better grade materials. Anyway, nice cases aren't one of my current requirements nowadays, but they were interesting/useful at the time. 

Back to the topic, even though nowadays I don't want/need a $750 case (or even a $750 mandolin)  :Smile:  ,  I think it's kinda neat that for those who wish to, it's possible to get both instrument and case built by the same outfit. At least one would surmise that there wouldn't be any issues with improper materials/fit etc.

----------


## Jeff Mando

From my experience working at a vintage/used guitar shop, I've seen plenty of homemade/handmade guitar cases.  Most were crude, some were nicely done.  BUT ALL, without exception, were way too heavy and "overbuilt" IMHO.  "Marine" plywood comes to mind.....     There is a fine line that must be walked between having enough protection and weight.

And the Collings case seems to do this with style, as well.  Compared to a Calton, the Collings is sleek.  Not that the Calton is ugly, mind you.  It is actually kind of cute in the same way a baby Hippo is cute.  But certainly not sleek.

As Scott stated, the Collings is not a flight case.  Most of us do not need a flight case.  I made the "mistake" of taking a flight case to Europe, because I thought that's what the "professionals" do.  It was like dragging a safe around for 9 weeks.  Unless you have your own roadies, you don't want a flight case.  Great protection, though.

----------


## Jess L.

> ... There is a fine line that must be walked between having enough protection and weight.


True. Mine were only slighter lighter (few ounces) than old factory-made plywood cases, probably too heavy by modern standards. I used normal curved shapes, so as to get that natural 'arch' strengthening effect. But yeah I know what you mean about some of the homemade cases, particularly when people use straight sections of wood they tend to use thicker wood to get the same amount of strength, overbuilt as you said.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> ......3. The price is entirely reasonable. (In fact Collings may not be making a profit on them.) This is modeled after a 1930's Geib Redline case and it costs about the same if you update the dollars. A 1937 F-4 was $100 and the shaped Redline case was $16.50 (16.5% of the cost of the instrument.) Do the math: a $5,000 mandolin that had a case costing 16.5% would equal $825. By the way, the oblong case was $38, that would equal $1,900 at 16.5% of $5K. That's what it costs to make a quality case. Today's buyers demand low-cost cases and TLK complies by cutting corners and reducing quality. Then people complain about the poor quality of their $125 TLK case.
> 
> My thoughts. Yours may differ, and that's fine.
> 
> Steve
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/vint...strumentcases/
> http://www.stevekirtley.org/vintagecases.htm


I'm sure you know more about Collings and these cases than I do but I question whether any businessman builds a new factory to make something that will not turn a profit?  

Also I read somewhere a couple of days ago that if you took a $20 bill back to 1920 it would be worth $250. So a $16.50 red-line case (1920) in today's economy should cost around $210 not $750?

----------


## Perry

> As of last Thanksgiving, there were forms & prototypes for Dreadnaught cases, OM cases and F mandolins. It may be a while (perhaps a long one) until cases are available for all the guitar models & perhaps the A case. For those of that persuasion, a toneguard will not fit. My Ellis A fits snugly & perfectly in the F case.
> 
> Bernie, in approximate terms, a Collings mandolin includes a case, so the cost of the new case would be $850 less whatever the cost of the included case is ($250-$300?) less 10%.


Doc do you know if a slope shoulder short scale dread case (CJ35) is in the works?

----------


## doc holiday

Perry, I heard that the CJ & C10 cases were up next in line

----------


## Austin Bob

BTW, it looks like Collins is now shipping mandolins with the new cases.

http://massstreetmusic.com/collectio...s/collings-mf5

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mandobar

Ivan, don't assume that people are satisfied.  We all settle, because there are just no good affordable alternatives.  Are people happy with Home Depot? No, and as soon as alternatives arrived, their customers fled.  if a company surfaces that can provide a quality replacement for their cases at a reasonable price the company would improve their product.  Right now, they don't have to, so why spare the expense?

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Ron McMillan

> BTW, it looks like Collins is now shipping mandolins with the new cases.
> 
> http://massstreetmusic.com/collectio...s/collings-mf5


The zoom feature on the photo gallery really lets you see how beautifully crafted the case is, too.

----------


## Jeff Mando

> The zoom feature on the photo gallery really lets you see how beautifully crafted the case is, too.


Agreed, it's a pretty case.  I'm still struggling with the price point.  I don't know if it is $500 prettier than a nice $250 case, at least to me.  But, I haven't seen one in person, yet.

I went through this in the 70's being a photographer, so I understand the appeal of quality.  The Leica stuff was 2-3X as much as the Nikon and Canon stuff, but the Leica just felt like jewelry in your hands during use and that sold me.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Ivan, don't assume that people are satisfied.  We all settle, because there are just no good affordable alternatives.  Are people happy with Home Depot? No, and as soon as alternatives arrived, their customers fled.  if a company surfaces that can provide a quality replacement for their cases at a reasonable price the company would improve their product.  Right now, they don't have to, so why spare the expense?


The issue of what is a "quality" product and a "reasonable" price is subjective or at least a matter opinion.  Is there really anything wrong with a TKL case?  I must have had a couple dozen of them (counting mandolins and guitars) pass though my hands over the years and except of a few that had been abused all worked just fine as instrument holding cases.  

That said I know some individuals might well want a fancier case and might consider spending over $700 on an ordinary albeit higher quality case (that seems like a contradiction - but I mean a "holding" case i.e., not a travel case).  If that is what they want to do why not?  

I paid over $500 to put my mandolin in a hardened Calton travel safe case  -- that is less than 10% of the mandolin's value so it seems like a good deal.  I would not pay $750 for a high quality standard holding case though -- but that is me. 

P.S. I love Home Depot!  :Smile:

----------

DataNick, 

J Mangio, 

Jess L., 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## houseworker

> Is there really anything wrong with a TKL case?


They don't get a lot of love in this thread.  The whole thread's worth reading, but posts #58-61 really seem most pertinent to this discussion.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> They don't get a lot of love in this thread.  The whole thread's worth reading, but posts #58-61 really seem most pertinent to this discussion.


Like the group of blind men touching the elephant in different places everyone describes his own experiences and people's experiences differ.  

For me the case is just something to put my mandolin in and as long as it protects the mandolin and isn't ugly or too heavy I don't pay any attention to it - I don't look at it at all usually.   

So I would never pay $750 to get a higher quality case that does what a $250 case will do.  But some people would because their mandolin experience extends to the case and it is wonderful that there is a case for them too.

I do spring for things like Waverly tuners, James tail pieces, Cumberland Acoustics bridges and fancy picks but in each case I think these to the job better than the less expensive counterpart.

----------

Flame Maple

----------


## DataNick

Well,

This thread is *HOT*, over Cases...I love this forum!

If opinions are still being received, here's my _2 cents_:

1. They do look like very, very nice cases
2. Collings _always does seem_ to just do things right, and in a most precise, professional manner
3. The price is probably a* reasonable MRSP*: remember $850 don't get you all that these days
4. I would rather have one of those new Collings cases than the Guardian case (like a TKL to me) that my F5L lives in

5. My personal direction when I get a new case though will most likely be a Calton. I've sampled a few up close and in personal and it's just the peace of mind factor _from my perspective_: especially after that mando in a Calton case was dropped out of the trunk of that rental car in Santa Monica, and survived the abuse of being on the street!

6. But CAS will beckon one of these days so.....

My best wishes for success to Mr. Collings; he's truly a one of a kind, innovative sort of guy!

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

> especially after that mando in a Calton case was dropped out of the trunk of that rental car in Santa Monica, and survived the abuse of being on the street!


I've never seen a better inadvertent advertisement for a product.

----------

DataNick, 

Jess L., 

Mandobar

----------


## foldedpath

> For me the case is just something to put my mandolin in and as long as it protects the mandolin and isn't ugly or too heavy I don't pay any attention to it - I don't look at it at all usually.   
> 
> So I would never pay $750 to get a higher quality case that does what a $250 case will do.  But some people would because their mandolin experience extends to the case and it is wonderful that there is a case for them too.


I wouldn't downplay the protection factor of the more expensive fiberglass cases, which costs just as much as this new Collings case. 

One reason I bought my Pegasus is that it's perfect for loading in-between a bunch of other PA gear and other instrument cases in the back of my small SUV, when I go out on a gig. The slick surface means it packs easily, and the tough fiberglass shell means I don't worry about PA gear shifting against it during the drive to the gig. 

So I can understand paying $750 for a case (which is roughly what the Pegasus cost me), but I do find it a little hard to relate to the idea of treating it like a precious object; like it's too pretty to scuff up, or put a sticker on. In that respect, a case is a case as far as I'm concerned. I do like the aesthetics of my Peg... that sweet curvy shape in fiberglass. But I'm not afraid to scuff it up in the line of duty on a gig or in a session, as long as it's keeping the mandolin safe.

----------

almeriastrings, 

DataNick, 

Flame Maple, 

Jess L.

----------


## Loudloar

> I'm sure you know more about Collings and these cases than I do but I question whether any businessman builds a new factory to make something that will not turn a profit?
> 
> Also I read somewhere a couple of days ago that if you took a $20 bill back to 1920 it would be worth $250. So a $16.50 red-line case (1920) in today's economy should cost around $210 not $750?


I'm quite sure that Collings didn't build a new factory just to build cases. They probably have a few workbenches dedicated to this project. There is a video from a couple years ago with Bill Collings discussing his plans for this case project. He said building these cases was probably not a good financial decision but he was doing it because "it was the right thing to do." (Meaning he wanted to build some quality cases even if there were more profitable alternative projects available.)

I was not basing my price analysis on inflation but on the case price as a percentage of the instrument cost. Instrument prices have risen many times more than inflation. 

Steve

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Data Nick -_" ...especially after that mando in a Calton case was dropped out of the trunk of that rental car in Santa Monica, and survived the abuse of being on the street !"_. Then there was the one about the mandolin in it's 'Travelite' case falling off the back of a moving motor cycle & surviving intact,which was posted on the Cafe several months ago. We must remember that if we drop a mandolin in it's case,it hits the deck with the _''combined weight x velocity''_ (momentum) of the mandolin + case. A heavier case = more momentum (force) & _maybe_ a greater possibility of damage to the mandolin. So reducing weight whilst retaining strength is  important. The limiting factor is usually the case materials we have at our disposal. Very light but very strong materials usually cost a lot of money,for example the Carbon / Kevlar construction of the ''Hoffee'' cases,for me,one of the most beautiful cases around right now. But even they come with their own limitations & most folk usually buy a cover for them to help prevent external damage. Given the wide range of materials around these days,it would be possible to design a high impact resistant case,which would also insulate the mandolin inside from the impact,but it would cost a lot of money. We'd also need to leave behind any internal 'padding' that's _stuck to the rigid exterior_. Design an exterior case that _protects itself_,& design the interior to _protect the mandolin_. *Q)* What protects ultra-high value antique 'ceramics' during transit - is it the wooden crate or the _Polystyrene granules_ in which they're packed ?. *A)* Well,it's not the wooden crate. IMHO,to design a case to do exactly the same for a mandolin,we need to think along those (or similar) lines,
                                                                                                                                                                 Ivan :Wink:

----------


## darylcrisp

> From Data Nick -_" ...especially after that mando in a Calton case was dropped out of the trunk of that rental car in Santa Monica, and survived the abuse of being on the street !"_. Then there was the one about the mandolin in it's 'Travelite' case falling off the back of a moving motor cycle & surviving intact,which was posted on the Cafe several months ago. We must remember that if we drop a mandolin in it's case,it hits the deck with the _''combined weight x velocity''_ (momentum) of the mandolin + case. A heavier case = more momentum (force) & _maybe_ a greater possibility of damage to the mandolin. So reducing weight whilst retaining strength is  important. The limiting factor is usually the case materials we have at our disposal. Very light but very strong materials usually cost a lot of money,for example the Carbon / Kevlar construction of the ''Hoffee'' cases,for me,one of the most beautiful cases around right now. But even they come with their own limitations & most folk usually buy a cover for them to help prevent external damage. Given the wide range of materials around these days,it would be possible to design a high impact resistant case,which would also insulate the mandolin inside from the impact,but it would cost a lot of money. We'd also need to leave behind any internal 'padding' that's _stuck to the rigid exterior_. Design an exterior case that _protects itself_,& design the interior to _protect the mandolin_. *Q)* What protects ultra-high value antique 'ceramics' during transit - is it the wooden crate or the _Polystyrene granules_ in which they're packed ?. *A)* Well,it's not the wooden crate. IMHO,to design a case to do exactly the same for a mandolin,we need to think along those (or similar) lines,
>                                                                                                                                                                  Ivan


you've just described a ReunionBlues Continental case

d

----------


## fatt-dad

all those pre-new-case Collings just took a hit in the secondary market.

f-d

----------


## DougC

I agree with Scott about Collings and design. Bill seems to know what to 'put in' and what to 'leave out'. 
Personally I hate the latches on my TKL case and I hope they are not the ones on this new case.

----------


## Mandobar

The latches on the new Collings made cases are made at Collings.  They are nothing like the TKL latches, which are more than likely bought by the tens of thousands by TKL from another manufacturer.  

Once you see one of these cases in person, and touch it, you know why they cost what they do.  The materials are just so much better than the TKL cases.  The TKL cases are also showing signs of warping, which is why things don't line up.  If they are actually made of plywood, the grade of plywood being used is not very good.  I am also noticing that the tops on some of the cases don't fit the bottoms well at all.  There is a tremendous opportunity for another manufacturer to come in and grab the market for instrument cases right now.

----------

doc holiday, 

DougC

----------


## Jeff Mando

> it's just the peace of mind factor _from my perspective_: especially after that mando in a Calton case was dropped out of the trunk of that rental car in Santa Monica, and survived the abuse of being on the street!


Granted, a great endorsement for a Calton, but as I see it the odds of that happening are probably equal to lightning striking your mandolin.  However, from now on I will remember to make sure my trunk is latched!   :Wink: 

I do remember interviewing more than one old musician and asking, "what happened to your old guitar you played on such and such.......?"  More than once I was told that they backed over the guitar with their car and destroyed it.  Seems impossible, but they told me that people always wanted to talk after a show and would walk them out to their car and they would set the guitar down by the trunk while talking, then get distracted, and forget to put the guitar in the trunk.  Then back over it when leaving.  Sounds like drinking may have been involved, but in any case, I always think of that when I'm putting my instruments in the trunk of my car.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Granted, a great endorsement for a Calton, but as I see it the odds of that happening are probably equal to lightning striking your mandolin.  However, from now on I will remember to make sure my trunk is latched!  ...


My reasoning is that _for me_ a case that has as many applications as possible makes the most sense. In view of that  rental car episode in Santa Monica, if I ever am forced to check a mandolin while flying, I think that I might roll the dice if it was in a Calton...YMMV

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## doc holiday

News Flash!  $750 = positively a steal. http://www.thestrad.com/ posts a violin case story. Not carbon fibre. Not a flight case. Sells for a record $17,220.  :Smile:

----------

Austin Bob

----------


## doc holiday

[QUOTE=Loudloar;1495430]I'm quite sure that Collings didn't build a new factory just to build cases. They probably have a few workbenches dedicated to this project." 
Steve, Collings does an amazing amount with the relatively small shop space they have. The Waterloo & the case project (among other things) put them over the top. They had enough room to squeeze a place to build prototypes. 
They did in fact build 2 new buildings. I saw them last Thanksgiving. The top floor of one building (thousands of square feet), is now occupied by the case production and the Waterloo guitars.

----------


## Austin Bob

Some on this thread see things differently than I do, with a valid point that at a $750 price point, a case needs to offer better protection.

I don't see this case as being offered to compete with Calton or Hoffee. They offer superior crush and perhaps even drop protection. 

This case is more for those who simply want a very high quality case to store their mandolin in at home and to transport it around town to jams and gigs.

In a perfect world, I would have three cases for my F5:

A Travelite for festivals or whenever I will have to carry it a long ways.My Hoffee with Thinsulate lining and an insulated cover for the ultimate in temperature and crush protection.The Collings, or perhaps a Gibson MM case for home and around town use.

----------

DataNick

----------


## AlanN

> Some on this thread see things differently than I do, with a valid point that at a $750 price point, a case needs to offer better protection.
> 
> I don't see this case as being offered to compete with Calton or Hoffee. They offer superior crush and perhaps even drop protection. 
> 
> This case is more for those who simply want a very high quality case to store their mandolin in at home and to transport it around town to jams and gigs.
> 
> In a perfect world, I would have three cases for my F5:
> 
> A Travelite for festivals or whenever I will have to carry it a long ways.My Hoffee with Thinsulate lining and an insulated cover for the ultimate in temperature and crush protection.The Collings, or perhaps a Gibson MM case for home and around town use.



I dig this reasoning: a different case for different scenarios. And I would add the new Northfield Airloom in there, with case cover, for those travel jobs.

----------

Austin Bob, 

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> ...I don't see this case as being offered to compete with Calton or Hoffee. They offer superior crush and perhaps even drop protection. 
> 
> This case is more for those who simply want a very high quality case to store their mandolin in at home and to transport it around town to jams and gigs...


Excellent points Bob!

I get it!  Kinda like a really top quality briefcase that is just a really exclusive type item; but certainly not made to be carted around a military war zone...completely different market.
JW Hulme Leather Briefcase

I agree with your "perfect world" as well though in my version I have an 
1. Eastman shaped case as my travel around on foot for long periods/festivals (hard foam like the travelite)
2. Guardian (like a TKL)...which I'd love to upgrade to one of those new Collings cases if I could for home/around town
3. Calton - crush protection

I'll just be going Calton first monetarily before I probably eventually get to Collings....

----------

Austin Bob

----------


## doc holiday

Following the philosophical, "All things can be reduced to one."  The Collings case will do it for me. With the SD case cover and shoulder strap it fits under my seat or in any overhead. I'm pretty sure the Hoffee, with its greater than Calton thickness, won't fit into the overhead of some small regional turbo props. I had a guitar & mando in Caltons that survived a car crash that destroyed 2 cars and sent all passengers to hospital. Love them, but don't love the weight. My Collings guitar case will be seeing lots of service, including gate-checking.

----------

Austin Bob

----------


## Jeff Mando

Certainly wonderfully spirited discussion, here!  Does the same enthusiastic debate happen in the guitar world?  Violin world?  I guess I'm really asking is this Collings case really such an innovation?  I like the fancy briefcase, analogy.  Makes sense to a certain market.  I am also aware that the "right" vintage guitar case can go for insane money -- $5K for certain models.  (I should add, insane to me, that is.  And the case probably isn't worth $5K as a case, but is worth the money to "complete" a vintage guitar, adding to the originality -- or the illusion of originality!)  It has also been mentioned that some feel a proper case should logically represent a certain percentage of the instruments worth -- I can also see that, to a degree.  OTOH, I think of Anvil guitar cases I have owned which represented the state of the art 30+ years ago and now when I see them at guitar shows it is hard to give them away.  Also, hard to lift them.......interesting debate.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Paul Busman

I just don't get it...

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## DataNick

> I just don't get it...


It's a fine, luxury item Paul...not for everybody, but a lot of folks do like top of the line items that are considered "top shelf"...YMMV

----------


## sgarrity

I'm just gonna leave this here.... :Whistling:

----------

Austin Bob, 

Bob Clark, 

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

Jess L., 

Jill McAuley, 

Mandobar, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## doc holiday

Shaun, is that a carbon fibre horse? Will it survive that kind of abuse?  :Cool:

----------

Austin Bob, 

darylcrisp, 

Drew Egerton, 

Jess L., 

Jill McAuley, 

sgarrity

----------


## allenhopkins

> I just don't get it...


Not without $750, you don't.

Hey, I'm not interested in spending that kind of money, but we often encourage people on the Cafe, to buy high-end _instruments_ that they fall in love with.  So, if you want a _really nice_ case, this sure is one.

Why are you buying that Lexus, when a Honda will get you there just as well?  Why designer jeans, instead of Walmart generics?  Something about a well-made product that makes one feel better.  You've got the money, so go for it.

Still, I've bought some very nice *mandolins* for less money.  Priorities, choices -- always trade-offs...

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ron McMillan

It's expensive. It's beautifully made. It's not for everyone, and it's not a flight case. 

Nothing more to see here, folks.

----------

DataNick, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Mandobar - All wooden 'shaped' cases are made from plywood - not directly,but from wooden laminates which are formed to shape & then bonded together. If you tried to form actual plywood,i'd expect the already bonded plies to come apart.

   Darly - The sort of case construction i have in mind is light years away from the 'Reunion Blues' case that you mentioned. What's needed to protect the mandolin is a compressible barrier between the mandolin & the case shell. The barrier compresses to cushion the blow in the same way that a car fender buckles to do the same thing,hopefully leaving the car itself un-damaged. The only case that does this already,but to a limited extent,is the Travelite with it's _outer layer of padding under the Nylon covering._ The padding will cushion some of the force of an impact,absorb it, & prevent the force being transferred to the case shell & thus to the mandolin. If the Travelite case had an interior covering,behind which was a good layer of Polystyrene 'chips' which could move to a limited extent,then it would approximate my idea re.a protective inner layer. To absorb an impact in any meaningful manner, the cushioning material must 'move'. If it's rigid,it will transfer the shock of an impact to the instrument inside. Most of the cases that i've seen attempt to do this with layers of padded 'plush' lining,& i haven't seen one, including my own TKL case,which, externally, is _very_ strong,which i believed to be adequate. 
  No amount of external case construction made from any material that you can name,will be any good if the interior isn't right. In most of the cases that i've seen,all the emphasis has been on the case 'shell',with not too much between the shell & the mandolin to keep it safe,something that would be so easy to put right & at very little cost - again,IMHO.

     TKL case 'latches' - The latches on my TKL banjo case are not the same type which are on my TKL "American Vintage" mandolin case. So,TKL either use a different type for each type of case,or,they may have changed their supplier. Either way,both types function perfectly,
                                                                                                                              Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Paul Busman

> It's a fine, luxury item Paul...not for everybody, but a lot of folks do like top of the line items that are considered "top shelf"...YMMV


I understand that Nick. I just personally don't understand the need for everything top shelf.  For those who want it, go for it. I just don't see it myself.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Canoedad

Calton, Hoffee could make cases that hold the Collings case.    Then when you get there, you can sport the Collings. 

Since we appear to be nearing the end, I thought I'd throw that out there.

----------


## Mandobar

while this thread roils on, these cases are selling one after the other.  You could not buy advertising exposure like this....anywhere

----------


## AlanN

Too wise

----------


## Tobin

> while this thread roils on, these cases are selling one after the other.  You could not buy advertising exposure like this....anywhere


Who is selling them?  They don't appear to be listed on Elderly's site any more.

----------


## Drew Egerton

It looks nice, but since I have a Calton already it's probably not for me. I'm always glad to see manufacturers putting more effort into mandolins and accessories than less though! It's only good for the market as a whole.
I just hope that the flight case folks don't see the price of this and think in turn that they can raise their prices even higher for the additional protection.

I wonder if there are forums where ladies discuss high end hand bags like this? Well, probably not. They just buy them all!  :Smile: 
I did like the Northfield case Gabe Wiseman was sporting a couple of weeks ago because the shape allowed much more storage than my Calton. I get the appeal here of this one for some folks, but not for me, and that's OK! Now maybe if I ever get that new Collings guitar I've been lusting over for a few years and it comes with one.....

----------


## foldedpath

> Darly - The sort of case construction i have in mind is light years away from the 'Reunion Blues' case that you mentioned. What's needed to protect the mandolin is a compressible barrier between the mandolin & the case shell. The barrier compresses to cushion the blow in the same way that a car fender buckles to do the same thing,hopefully leaving the car itself un-damaged. The only case that does this already,but to a limited extent,is the Travelite with it's _outer layer of padding under the Nylon covering._ The padding will cushion some of the force of an impact,absorb it, & prevent the force being transferred to the case shell & thus to the mandolin. If the Travelite case had an interior covering,behind which was a good layer of Polystyrene 'chips' which could move to a limited extent,then it would approximate my idea re.a protective inner layer.


The Travelite case doesn't really work like that because the "shell" isn't rigid. One reason I decided to get a Pegasus a few years ago, was that I realized that if I slowly pushed down with increasing strength on the lid of my Travelite, the shell would depress under my hand. This was with the mandolin out of the case, natch. It's just rigid foam, so naturally it will move if you push on it hard enough. So while the Travelite has probably a little better shock protection for falling off a table, it's not as good as a fiberglass case for sitting between heavy PA gear when packed in a car. Or a drunk tripping and falling on the case at a session. 

You pays your money and you takes your chances. I'm more worried about PA gear slowly crushing the case than it falling off a table. I don't leave the case in situations like that with a mandolin inside.

I agree with your description of an ideal design being a tough (immovable) shell with a moveable/crushable interior. That's how an Anvil ATA flight case is designed, with many inches of soft, compressible foam around the object inside. It's just that nobody except a touring musician with roadies wants to deal with the size and weight.




> It looks nice, but since I have a Calton already it's probably not for me. I'm always glad to see manufacturers putting more effort into mandolins and accessories than less though! It's only good for the market as a whole.
> I just hope that the flight case folks don't see the price of this and think in turn that they can raise their prices even higher for the additional protection.


I doubt that will happen. The main economic pressure on people making composite cases like Calton, Pegasus, Hiscox, etc. are local environmental regulations that require careful handling and disposal of the hazardous materials involved. As it gets more difficult to work with the stuff, the prices go up to compensate. The cost of a nicely made composite case like these brands I mentioned is actually pretty reasonable for the quality you're getting. 

Also, I wish we would stop calling cases like Calton, Pegasus, Hiscox etc. "flight cases." They're not, regardless of how Calton likes to market their cases. A flight case is ATA rated, like an Anvil case with recessed latches and handles, foam cushioning inside, etc. Few of us actually want or need that. 

I think I'd choose to miss a flight rather than check my Pegasus case as baggage if I couldn't board with it. The statistical risk for damage might be acceptable, but I'd be afraid the case is so small and pretty that someone would be tempted to scamper with it, before I could pull it off the baggage carousel.
 :Wink:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mandobar

Don't go by what is listed on websites.  I have found that dealers just can't keep the pace with their websites.  I called a dealer I do business with frequently.  They had one.  I bought it.

----------


## doc holiday

"I think I'd choose to miss a flight rather than check my Pegasus case as baggage if I couldn't board with it. The statistical risk for damage might be acceptable, but I'd be afraid the case is so small and pretty that someone would be tempted to scamper with it, before I could pull it off the baggage carousel."
Amen   foldedpath!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

If I didn't know any better I'd think this was a Blue Chip thread.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick

----------


## doc holiday

NK......Could be the Tonerite or Toneguard too....  :Wink:

----------

Nathan Kellstadt

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Some on this thread see things differently than I do, with a valid point that at a $750 price point, a case needs to offer better protection.
> 
> I don't see this case as being offered to compete with Calton or Hoffee. They offer superior crush and perhaps even drop protection. 
> 
> This case is more for those who simply want a very high quality case to store their mandolin in at home and to transport it around town to jams and gigs.
> 
> In a perfect world, I would have three cases for my F5:
> 
> A Travelite for festivals or whenever I will have to carry it a long ways.My Hoffee with Thinsulate lining and an insulated cover for the ultimate in temperature and crush protection.The Collings, or perhaps a Gibson MM case for home and around town use.


But can you imagine what your house would look like in your "perfect world" with 3 cases for each instrument!!! There is no shelf space left in my basement and I have _one_ case per instrument...........

----------

Austin Bob, 

DataNick

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> while this thread roils on, these cases are selling one after the other.  You could not buy advertising exposure like this....anywhere


I was thinking the same thing!   :Laughing: 

And that is also good thing

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*FP* - The actual 'shell' of the Travelite cases is wood,i know because at one point i removed the outer cover to sort out a zipper problem.The outer cover is padded giving the 'whole' thing a soft feel. Anybody with a Travelite case can prove that for themselves.
I agree that you can press the shell of a Travelite & make it deform because the wooden shell isn't very thick,but who's going to do that in real life ?. In some circumstances that _could_ happen,but i'd avoid those situations with _any_ case.
 Quote -_ "I think I'd choose to miss a flight rather than check my Pegasus case as baggage if I couldn't board with it."_ Me too & with _any_ of my 3 cases. The case _might_ be fine,but as i've been trying to point out,it's the INTERNAL cushioning that keeps the mandolin safe, & i haven't found a case with what i'd call adequate internal protection.
   As for oddball situations such as drunks stumbling & falling on it,it'll never happen. My mandolin is either in it's case in my hand,or i'm playing it. I learned 50 years ago not to leave my instrument un-attended after a guy knocked my banjo over. I'd been in a Folk Club playing on stage, & left it propped up against the edge of a table. A guy brushed past it & knocked it over. I honestly thought that the neck just behind headstock would snap. Fortunately the 140+ year old Rosewood neck was strong enough to withstand the fall. That was the last time i left my instrument un-attended.
   As it is & always will be,''you pays your money & makes your choice'' - but price isn't always an arbiter of ''safety''. I won't say _quality_ as the Collings case is obvously of high quality,but is your mandolin realistically any safer inside it than in any other case,& isn't safety & protection what it's all about ?. The highest build quality in the world isn't any use if the_ internal protection_ isn't good enough,& that's my main point in all this.
    One point - if owning a high cost case makes us treat it with more care,then that's a good thing - but we could do that with _any_ case,
                                                                                       Ivan :Wink:

----------


## fatt-dad

Just for the record folks, i pulled a damaged Gilchrist out of an undamaged Calton that was in a sea of bubble wrap in a cardboard box.  The box dropped on end and the mandolin slid enough in the case to knick the northern-most tip of the back on the underlayment of the accessory box (stuff under the plush). The knick resulted in a back separation.  Not making this stuff up. It was the mint green Calton that Gruhn used for the Model 1.

How can it be a flight case when it couldn't protect an instrument that was not only in the case but also in a shipping box?

I travel with my a3 in the original case and a small-dog cover.  I know I tried to tell this story earlier, but it was a bit overlooked.

f-d

----------


## foldedpath

> I agree that you can press the shell of a Travelite & make it deform because the wooden shell isn't very thick,but who's going to do that in real life ?. In some circumstances that _could_ happen,but i'd avoid those situations with _any_ case.


Well, all I can say is that I have often had a mandolin case carefully packed among heavy PA gear on the way to a gig, in a way where a sudden swerve of the car might deform a Travelite. And there's no way that could happen with a Pegasus or Calton. I like not having to worry about this stuff. Your mileage may vary.

----------

almeriastrings

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*FP* - I'm a non driver. All my travel is done by UK public transport or by Taxi cab with my mandolin safely in my hands. Personally,i wouldn't place my mandolin in _any_ case between any heavy objects,not just for the sake of the mandolin,but the case as well.However other folk 'need to do what they need to do'. 

*Fatt-dad* - I can only assume that despite all the ''wrapping'',the mandolin in it's Calton case,wasn't wrapped in a way that would cushion the case when it was dropped. IMHO,if the mandolin _inside the case_ had been cushioned by a good layer of 'whatever',it would have survived intact - you made a very good case (no pun intended), for the points i've been trying to bring attention to - It's not the outside that matters,it's the inside - every time.

  I will say that in the cae of Cafe member Peter Jenner,when his mandolin in it's Hiscox case was dropped from an aircraft baggage hold,although the 'flight case' was quite badly damaged,the way in which the mandolin inside was held away from the sides prevented any damage to the mandolin,
                                                                                                    Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Stop

I saw one this past week-- very nice but not much padding and almost zero storage. Would I like to have one vs. my Calton ? Yes

----------


## darylcrisp

> I saw one this past week-- very nice but not much padding and almost zero storage. Would I like to have one vs. my Calton ? Yes


just wondering if you looked at the inside compartment-under the neck region-did that storage area seem about the same as a standard hard shell case?   (or anyone who has one of these)?

thanks
d

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From TStop - _"....very nice but not much padding and almost zero storage..."_. Those are the 2 most important parts of a case 'for me',especially the amount of padding inside. There needs to be some storage room as well,for a set of strings & a pair of wire snips - just in case.
    Daryl - The Collings case isn't a million miles away from the TKL shaped case design & the storage compartment in the TKL case that i have is fairly adequate,& the latches work perfectly. The one that i own wasn't bought by me & i suspect that it's TKL's lowest price offering. The outer shell could be more robust & the interior padding is hardly adequate,
                                       Ivan :Wink:

----------


## AlanN

With all the buzz here, I'd sure like to see this case in person. In terms of padding, Calton seems to be the top, the NF Airloom is close. Hoffee is good, perhaps a bit less plush.

----------


## Mandobar

Unless you see this case in person, I'd caution you to not make a judgment.  While I never put anything in the case, other than the mandolin, the storage space under the neck cradle is more secure, and perhaps slightly larger than the TKL case.  The case is quite functional, and with a case cover it works very well.  I did not think that I'd be using it every day, but I am.  While it is not a Calton, it is a lot lighter, and the mandolin is held securely in place.  I would call the case "substantial".  If I were to order another F5 from Collings I would surely order it with this case.  As for storage space, my luthier has been very quick to tell me that a case is not a "purse" and that objects roiling around in the case can have an adverse effect on the health of one's mandolin (especially pointy objects).

The thing that you need to remember about Caltons is that the case needs to be made for the specific instrument, therefore one purchased and adapted for use with your mandolin may not protect it as it should.  (Al from Calton was very stern with me over this concept).

----------


## AlanN

Did you have the cover custom made for this case? And who made it, if can ask.

----------


## Tobin

> As for storage space, my luthier has been very quick to tell me that a case is not a "purse" and that objects roiling around in the case can have an adverse effect on the health of one's mandolin (especially pointy objects).


Well duh, of course it's not a good idea to have loose objects in the main compartment with the instrument that could shift around and damage it.  That's why people want separate storage compartments!  It amazes me that so many mandolin cases are made with inadequate storage.

An instrument case may not be a purse, but one shouldn't have to carry a separate bag with their mandolin case just to have their essentials.  Picks, spare set of strings, clippers, straps, tuners, capos (for those who use them), wiping cloth, etc.  I find it odd that most modern violin cases are made with multiple interior storage compartments, and it's a selling point, but mandolin cases always seem to give us the same sad little under-the-neck compartment and nothing else.  It isn't even big enough to lay an envelope of strings inside, without deforming the package.

There are some mandolin case options with more storage, of course, but it seems like the default recipe for the mandolin case is generally the same across the industry when it comes to storage.  Maybe I've just gotten spoiled by the generous storage in my fiddle cases and banjo cases, but mandolin case storage seems really stingy to me.  I wish that the makers would be creative and inventive with some additional storage options when they're designing their fabulous new cases!

----------

DataNick, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Mandobar

Actually this advice was offered when an item that was located in the closed compartment (and I use the term "closed" very loosely as the fit was pretty poor on the case) wiggled its way out of the compartment and traveled across the face of a brand new instrument.  

That said, there are mandolin cases made by violin case makers (Bobelock) that just don't seem all that popular with mandolin players.  You also don't see people with the big square TKL cases.  At some point, you need to choose: utility over comfort (meaning "weight" and bulk).

Alan, currently I am using a Small Dog case cover.  This was repurposed from my TKL shaped F style case.  While it is not a snug fit, it is close enough and works for my purpose (usage of the shoulder strap and for extra string storage, etc.).

----------

AlanN

----------


## AlanN

Even objects which you might think wouldn't come 'un-done', can and do become so. I had a mandolin shipped to me by a very well-known mandolin player. It was packed in its case, in a well-padded box. Upon opening it up, the tailpiece cover had popped off and skitted around inside during the trip, scratching the top a bit. I lived with it.

----------


## AlanN

Thanks, Mary. For this case, a cover is key - for protection and storage space. Same for the Northfield case, but more-so for protection. And re-purposing the Small Dog is a smart move, as buying a fitted cover from Small Dog would add ~ $200 to an already costly case. This cover cost more than the case (a tweed Guardian shaped case).

----------


## darylcrisp

Mary
thanks for the compartment report. by the pictures I thought that area looked longer in support for the neck, and figured that area would be as such.
on a regular TKL I have plenty of room for what I carry in the compartment: hemostats, cutter, tuner(polytune folds small and flat), dude stringwinder, picks. I put a set or two of strings, and 2 spare E's in the uppermost headstock area and lay a cleaning cloth over them-nothing moves. sheet music is kept under the mando body-yes, it gets bent on the edges, but its there when I need it.

the only "druther" I have on the Collings case would be two strap loops. I don't use case covers and I shoulder sling all my instruments(hence why I use soft shell cases more than not). if this case had those 2 strap rings like some older cases you see, I would have one for sure. need both hands free when going and coming and with instrument "in hand".

Ivan, might as well give it up, those interested in the Collings case are just that-I'd dare say every one of us have or has had a couple TKL's (have 2 in storage myself-brand new). 

d

----------

Ray D

----------


## Jeff Mando

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present  a very, very special case..........oh, no, it only looks like a normal case.....it has magical powers, we're told...............

The wonderful benefit, to old age, experience, hindsight -- whatever you want to call it -- is these stories keep repeating themselves, no matter what the category or subject.  Almost everyday on the "News" I look at my wife and say didn't we just deal with that 40 years ago?  I forget there is a new generation who missed it the first time around......

There was a huge controversy 40+ years ago when Martin went to the infamous blue thermoplastic guitar cases.  They were nick-named the "Samsonite" case due to their resemblance to the popular luggage of the day.  Many jumped on the bandwagon and raved with glee at this "new" case.........others, did not.

But, as stated with all this "free" advertising on the MC forum, they may well sell an extra 5 or 6 cases........

----------


## doc holiday

You'll likely have to send them an outline of the case. I had to do that that with the TKL Collings 0 case. Small dog/Colorado case co.
I had one made for an early Hoffee CF shaped case (almost the same size as the Collings).
Jeff..... I can assure you the Collings bears no resemblance at all to the famous steal me Martin case.....but the memory of that blue thermoplastic sure makes me shy away from Hiscox cases...

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Most folk on here who've read anything i've posted re.cases will know that my personal favorite is the Travelite case. However,they're virtually impossible to buy in the UK. As for the Bobelok cases,i looked at those when i was needing another case after i bought my 'used' Ellis "A" style. The case was just what i wanted,but the postal charge was over $100,way too much.
   From mandobar - _"You also don't see people with the big square TKL cases..."_.I use one for my Lebeda all the time now that my Travelite houses my Ellis. It is heavy,weighing in at 12 lb. That's due to it being a TKL ''American Vintage'' marketed by First Quality Music.It has additional wooden plies in the top & the corners are steel reinforced under the outer covering. I think that the rectangular cases have fallen out of popularity because folk fly with their mandolins far more than they used to & require a much smaller case,which will hopefully be allowed to be taken on board an aircraft. The beauty of the rect.case is that the mandolin is usually well supported around the body & the headstock is well away from the top end & sides,
                                                                                                                                              Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Austin Bob

So Ivan... when are you ordering the Collins?

 :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ivan Kelsall, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Jess L.

:Smile:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  A case... cover? A cover for a case? Huh. Never heard of such a thing until reading this thread. I thought the case *was* the cover.  :Confused:  But now that I think about it, I like this idea of multiple layers of protection, I wonder if that concept could be applied to umbrellas too, an umbrella cover to protect a fav umbrella from getting splashed upon when being used for its intended purpose...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Smile: 

Well, anyway, seriously now the Collings looks like a nice high-quality item,  :Mandosmiley:  so I suppose it's logical to want to keep it from getting unduly damaged, and as already mentioned a case-cover's over-the-shoulder straps would be a fuss-free way to carry an instrument. So maybe the case-cover idea is logical after all, but it sure didn't seem that way at first.

Misc. addenda: When I was much younger (a bazillion years ago) I wouldn't have been caught dead in public with a new-looking case,  :Disbelief:  for that would imply that the case hadn't gotten much use which would imply that I was a newbie or didn't play very much or something. I *was* a newbie at that time, but I didn't want to advertise that fact by carrying around a pristine new unscuffed case.  :Whistling:

----------


## Drew Egerton

Not to hijack the thread too much but to address the comments on case covers, I use a Colorado cover on my Calton. The main reason is the added storage and I feel like it also helps add to the thermal protection. My biggest Calton complaint is the lack of storage for anything more than a Snark and some picks. If I had a compartment like the Northfield case, I might not worry with a cover.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## foldedpath

> A case... cover? A cover for a case? Huh. Never heard of such a thing until reading this thread. I thought the case *was* the cover.  But now that I think about it, I like this idea of multiple layers of protection, I wonder if that concept could be applied to umbrellas too, an umbrella cover to protect a fav umbrella from getting splashed upon when being used for its intended purpose...


I've never used a case cover either. For one thing, it wouldn't survive very long in good shape being slid in among other instrument cases and PA gear in the car when packing for a gig. It's also one more thing to keep track of during setup and teardown, and I have enough things to keep track of already! 

From my perspective, I've never cared much about how the outside of a case looked. My Pegasus case is _very_ pretty, but it's also scuffed a little here and there from being taken out of the house often enough. And it has stickers. That's another thing.... you can't put stickers easily on a cloth case cover.
 :Smile:

----------

Jess L., 

Jill McAuley

----------


## Mandobar

A case cover serves other purposes.  They add a bit of insulation, both for cold and warm situations.  They also add storage space, make the case easier to carry, etc.  While they have gone up significantly in price, when the situation calls for something sturdier than a gig bag (open mics can be full of people banging around with equipment) this is a good solution.

The case covers are sturdy, and I have packed my van full of gear (mandola, mandolin, guitar, octave, PA speaker, mixer, amps, mics, stands etc.) and no issues.  They are designed for gigging musicians.  Furthermore, the cover is designed to stay on the case, like a skin.  So, no keeping track of it separately.  

Like anything else, it's a preference.

----------


## Jeff Mando

The first time I encountered a case cover was in a picture in a magazine years ago.  It showed Wes Montgomery wearing a raincoat and with him was a huge guitar case and the case appeared to also be wearing a raincoat.  It caught my eye, for sure.  Almost looked like some kind of a "fetish" wear........then I thought, naw, this man has some Jazz to play and he isn't going to let a little rain get in his way.......

Soon after, I saw a similar photo of Merle Travis with a case cover on his guitar case.....

Might be the start of a new thread -- Case covers spotted in old photos -- might be a short thread!??

----------


## AlanN

Always have used case covers, on the nicer cases/instruments, starting with a cool canvas cover that I bought for a square Superior case (blue inside) that housed my 1985 Flatiron F-5 Artist. Nice case, nice mandolin - no longer have either. This is the kind of cover I hope that I can get for the Northfield case. Don't need a fleece-lined, insulated thing, just something to cover the case with.

----------


## Jeff Mando

not mandolin related, but there was the trend in the 60's to encase your living room furniture with clear, see-through covers, the purpose being 40 years in the future, you can remove the cover and donate essentially a brand-new vintage chair to the Goodwill..... :Laughing: 

also, the current trend of floormat liners for your truck/suv......to protect the carpet? your floormats?....not sure.  I guess I need to work in mud more often..... :Whistling:

----------


## darylcrisp

> not mandolin related, but there was the trend in the 60's to encase your living room furniture with clear, see-through covers, the purpose being 40 years in the future, you can remove the cover and donate essentially a brand-new vintage chair to the Goodwill.....
> 
> also, the current trend of floormat liners for your truck/suv......to protect the carpet? your floormats?....not sure.  I guess I need to work in mud more often.....


oh no, the memories...........
my mom at one time had the clear plastic covers on our couch/chairs as I was growing up. that was awful-uncomfortable, hot in summer, cold to touch and stiff in winter. I don't know how my dad ever made it thru all that. I was so young it didn't matter. she also put the clear plastic "runners" thruout the house over the carpet. again, horrible.

now the car mats I have to agree with. I'm a clean freak inside the house and in my autos(ask my wife). I use them but keep them extra clean inside(remove factory mats and use heavy duty rubber. insides of my autos look brand new-2006/2008 models. 

in our home, we have 4 dogs and 3 cats-they go inside and outside, and you could "eat off our floors". the animals are kept exceptionally clean and I've used essential oils on them for 25 years+, long before they became popular.

wife and 2 daughters are not OCD clean freaks like me. I call them the 3 tornadoes-takes 2 minutes and they flip the inside of our house.

one daughter, around 6 years old, made me a fathers day card. on the outside she drew a whitewater kayak, a bicycle, me walking the dogs, a broom, and a vaccum. I asked her why the broom and vacc, she said she drew the things she knew I liked to do. I acknowledged I probably had an issue at that point in time with a medical name tagged to it :Grin:

----------

Jeff Mando, 

Russ Donahue

----------


## Tom Sanderson

Has anyone who bought one of these ordered a case cover for it yet? If you did, I'd like to talk to you , please PM me.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Daryl - _"..clear plastic covers on our couch/chairs..."_. Aaaaaaaggggghhhhhhh !!! - That's ghastly in the extreme. That's the same reason i don't like to sit on leather armchairs or sofas (having had them in the past) They're cold in Winter & your a** sticks to them in Summer. I remember my parents having the plastic 'runners' on the hall carpet as well.
   There's nothing wrong with being house / car proud either Daryl. I was brought up to consider that anything i had,might be the last one of 'em & to look after it. I still do. I do the vacuuming every day as well - 10 minutes to keep on top of it. I also have a bath every 6 months whether i need it or not !, :Grin: 
                                                                Ivan :Redface:

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I got my case today (I bought the prototype from Elderly). So far I think it's pretty sweet. I don't travel much with my F5. Only around town to play with friends, so it is just about perfect for me. Very light and compact (it weighs 2 pounds less with the mando in it than my Pegasus does empty. Here are a few pictures comparing it side by side with the Pegasus

----------

AlanN, 

Austin Bob, 

Bob Clark, 

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

doc holiday, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Jill McAuley, 

sgarrity, 

Tobin

----------


## sgarrity

Sleek!  Must...resist...CAS...

----------


## DataNick

> Sleek!  Must...resist...CAS...


Resistance is futile...

----------


## Russ Donahue

> oh no, the memories...........
> my mom at one time had the clear plastic covers on our couch/chairs as I was growing up. that was awful-uncomfortable, hot in summer, cold to touch and stiff in winter. I don't know how my dad ever made it thru all that. I was so young it didn't matter. she also put the clear plastic "runners" thruout the house over the carpet. again, horrible.
> 
> now the car mats I have to agree with. I'm a clean freak inside the house and in my autos(ask my wife). I use them but keep them extra clean inside(remove factory mats and use heavy duty rubber. insides of my autos look brand new-2006/2008 models. 
> 
> in our home, we have 4 dogs and 3 cats-they go inside and outside, and you could "eat off our floors". the animals are kept exceptionally clean and I've used essential oils on them for 25 years+, long before they became popular.
> 
> wife and 2 daughters are not OCD clean freaks like me. I call them the 3 tornadoes-takes 2 minutes and they flip the inside of our house.
> 
> one daughter, around 6 years old, made me a fathers day card. on the outside she drew a whitewater kayak, a bicycle, me walking the dogs, a broom, and a vaccum. I asked her why the broom and vacc, she said she drew the things she knew I liked to do. I acknowledged I probably had an issue at that point in time with a medical name tagged to it


I share your afflictions...

----------


## Bob Clark

> I got my case today (I bought the prototype from Elderly). . . Here are a few pictures comparing it side by side with the Pegasus.


The list of things I desire to own is remarkably short (I really have everything I want and want just about everything I have) but this case is definately on that short list.  Thanks for these pictures.  They are pushing me ever closer to the edge.

----------

NewKid

----------


## darylcrisp

> I got my case today (I bought the prototype from Elderly). So far I think it's pretty sweet. I don't travel much with my F5. Only around town to play with friends, so it is just about perfect for me. Very light and compact (it weighs 2 pounds less with the mando in it than my Pegasus does empty. Here are a few pictures comparing it side by side with the Pegasus


Tom
how does the latch under the handle work?
and I think this is the prototype Collings used at NAMM when they introduced this-so I'd say a lot of folks have saw this case.
that thing is a beauty, sleek, classy!
d

----------


## Tom Sanderson

The latch slides just like the old Gibson a style cases. It even has a lock but it did not come with the key.

----------


## foldedpath

> I got my case today (I bought the prototype from Elderly). So far I think it's pretty sweet. I don't travel much with my F5. Only around town to play with friends, so it is just about perfect for me. Very light and compact (it weighs 2 pounds less with the mando in it than my Pegasus does empty. Here are a few pictures comparing it side by side with the Pegasus


Thanks for those photos! And your Pegasus is the same color as mine, cool.  :Smile: 

Quick question (which may have been mentioned up-thread but I don't remember) -- how does your mandolin fit with a ToneGard attached in that Collings case if you have one? I haven't had any problems with my Lebeda F5 and ToneGard in the Peg.

Also, for anyone comparing all these cases, note that the Pegasus has that extra thickness underneath the peghead area. There is a compartment there under a flap, where I keep extra string packets. Not much room there, but it explains the extra thickness. The under-neck compartment is _just_ barely large enough for picks and a digital tuner (either StroboClip or TC Polytune)

----------


## darylcrisp

Tom
when/if time permits, show us a picture of the bottom, those look like heavy duty case "legs". also a picture of the inside compartment if possible.

thanks for posting the other pics also
d

----------


## Tom Sanderson

[QUOTE=darylcrisp;1498533]Tom
how does the latch under the handle work?
and I think this is the prototype Collings used at NAMM when they introduced this-so I'd say a lot of folks have saw this case.
that thing is a beauty, sleek, classy!
d[/QUOTE

Sorry that the pictures are upside down, I just went from windows xp to windows 10 and I don't know how to use it yet  :Frown:

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> Thanks for those photos! And your Pegasus is the same color as mine, cool. 
> 
> Quick question (which may have been mentioned up-thread but I don't remember) -- how does your mandolin fit with a ToneGard attached in that Collings case if you have one?


It fits in with the toneguard on. The fit is tight with or without the TG on, almost like a vacuum when you remove the mando. Here's a pic of the mando in the case with it on. It sits a little higher, but the lid closes fine with no noticeable extra force.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> Tom
> when/if time permits, show us a picture of the bottom, those look like heavy duty case "legs". also a picture of the inside compartment if possible.
> 
> thanks for posting the other pics also
> d


Attachment 147119 Attachment 147120Attachment 147121 Attachment 147122

----------


## AlanN

Links don't work

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> links don't work

----------

AlanN, 

darylcrisp

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

A couple of pics. of the headstock area with the mandolin inside would be nice. That area has been the scene of some mandolin damage in the past (in another well known brand of case) & realistically demands more ''headroom'' that is usually allocated,
                                                                                                                                                                    Ivan

----------


## Tom Sanderson



----------

AlanN, 

darylcrisp, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Loudloar

This prototype has the oval center lock that is not included on the production cases. Either they managed to find one that is "new-old-stock" or they stole one off an old violin case and had it re-plated. 

These oval locks have not been made for a long time. My estimate of the cost to have some made is at least $20,000 to create the tooling and have a minimum production run. I'm sure that's the reason Collings left them off the production cases.

Steve

----------

Jess L., 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> This prototype has the oval center lock that is not included on the production cases. Either they managed to find one that is "new-old-stock" or they stole one off an old violin case and had it re-plated. 
> 
> These oval locks have not been made for a long time. My estimate of the cost to have some made is at least $20,000 to create the tooling and have a minimum production run. I'm sure that's the reason Collings left them off the production cases.
> 
> Steve


The center latch is what attracted me to the prototype. It is more vintage looking, plus more secure with 3 latches rather than 2, and it was $45 cheaper.

----------


## mandroid

They cut you a deal when you buy a Collings Mandolin and That case as a package?
   they should.

I use the shoulder strap on my FG cases .  

no wood, classic vintage,  OHC  ones ever offer other than the Handle to carry it By . 

Setting a case down to do other things, with your hands  in a crowded place ,

 and someone else can grab it.

...  so It goes..

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> They cut you a deal when you buy a Collings Mandolin and That case as a package?
>    they should.
> 
> I use the shoulder strap on my FG cases .  
> 
> no wood, classic vintage,  OHC  ones ever offer other than the Handle to carry it By . 
> 
> Setting a case down to do other things, with your hands  in a crowded place ,
> 
> ...


A Smalldog case cover solves that problem.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Tom - Many thanks for the headstock area pics. That area looks fine & should assuage any nasty thoughts about ''scrollectomy's'' that any prospective buyer might have. It's nice to know that Bill Collings did address the one criteria that other makes of case didn't get ''quite right'' should we say !,
                                                       Ivan :Wink:

----------


## almeriastrings

> Also, for anyone comparing all these cases, note that the Pegasus has that extra thickness underneath the peghead area. There is a compartment there under a flap, where I keep extra string packets. Not much room there, but it explains the extra thickness. The under-neck compartment is _just_ barely large enough for picks and a digital tuner (either StroboClip or TC Polytune)


+1

----------


## Loudloar

> The center latch is what attracted me to the prototype. It is more vintage looking, plus more secure with 3 latches rather than 2, and it was $45 cheaper.


Tom, it was great that you were able to grab the prototype. I'm sorry but I've spent so much time looking at vintage cases that it just looks wrong without that oval lock. But I understand the financial decisions they have to make. Do they really want to raise the price another $100 to cover the cost of the oval lock? No.

Steve

----------

Tom Sanderson

----------


## carleshicks

I think this Collins case looks amazing. I wonder if I could get them to make me one with a Gibson badge on it?

----------


## Paul Busman

Doesn't it strike anyone as odd that there are ten pages to this thread about a CASE? Oops, I just added to it...

----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------

Bob Clark, 

Charles E., 

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

fatt-dad, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## j. condino

Make it look like these and I'll buy one for very instrument I own and build!

j.
www.condino.com

----------

Jeff Mando, 

michaelcj

----------


## Jeff Mando

> 


great commercial/ad/salesmanship! .....focus on quality!

----------


## Tate Ferguson

I can't bring myself to spend 750 bucks on a mandolin, let alone a case.

----------

derbex

----------


## DataNick

> I can't bring myself to spend 750 bucks on a mandolin, let alone a case.


With that kind of price limit, unless you get extremely "lucky", you won't be playing much of a mandolin either...YMMV

----------

almeriastrings, 

Paul Statman, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Tate Ferguson

DataNick, you are probably correct.  Might be time to bite the bullet and get into a four-figure instrument.

My axes of choice have always been perfectly-setup cheapos, on the theory that with a lotta practice I can transcend the cheapness and amaze my listeners with my slick and quick technique (ha-ha).

But this is a subject for another thread...

----------


## DataNick

> DataNick, you are probably correct.  Might be time to bite the bullet and get into a four-figure instrument.
> 
> My axes of choice have always been perfectly-setup cheapos, on the theory that with a lotta practice I can transcend the cheapness and amaze my listeners with my slick and quick technique (ha-ha).
> 
> But this is a subject for another thread...


Ya gotta have something to start with..._cheapo_ usually translates to _cheapo_ tone, volume, & playability...YMMV

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Mark Wilson

Does anyone have any info on the new A5 cases from Collings?  Costs? First hand report? Photos? I recently noticed the Elderly ad stating that the new Ellis A5 came with a made to fit Collings case. thx

----------


## Mandobar

Nice case, same price as the F5 case.  They are shipping now with the new mandolins.  Very tight fit.  Don't plan on storing anything in it, other than your mandolin and a few picks.  They are very much like the old Gibson cases, but with a bit more padding.  There is a thread somewhere on the board about them.  They are pretty hard to find, outside of buying a new mandolin right now, but you can check around.

----------


## Mark Wilson

Tight fit for mandolin or tight space for other than the mandolin?  I can't imagine less accessory space than in the new calton cases.  Same price as F5 case would account for price rise in that Ellis A5.  Thanks!




> There is a thread somewhere on the board about them.


I'll look for that

----------


## Mandobar

The mandolin just fits in there.  So if you don't have a Collings mandolin you need to make sure that your mandolin will fit.  

So, tight fit all the way around, for the mandolin and for putting anything else in there.

----------


## dang

Is there space to leave a tone guard on?

----------


## AlanN

Hope to see one in person at IBMA.

----------


## Mandobar

> Is there space to leave a tone guard on?


Definitely not.

----------

dang

----------


## Camp

We're used to being spoiled with mass manufactured products that don't hurt the wallet. It's hard to find a justifiable reason to purchase an expensive item when you don't have the money and there are cheaper alternatives. But I'm a huge fan of supporting locally handcrafted products. $750 for a case seems worth it if you consider the man hours put into crafting it. Hand crafted products are almost always of a higher quality too since they receive a lot of personal attention during production.

----------


## AlanN

> $750 for a case seems worth it if you consider the man hours put into crafting it.


...and if it suits your needs. If it doesn't do that, $10 is too expensive.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From above - _"$750 for a case seems worth it if you consider the man hours put into crafting it."_. Once the design has been established & the tooling to manufacture it made,it only takes as long to make a 'superior' case as it does to make a lousy one !. Use superior materials & you get a high quality case,use 3rd rate materials & ...........!!!

   The high cost of the Collings case will be as so many other high cost items,''initially' in order to recover the high cost of tooling,
                                                                                                                                                                        Ivan

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Tim Logan

Having recently acquired one of the vintage discontinued cases, I have to say it is a superb piece of work. I agree with everything Scott Tichenor has said about this case. Cases are kind of like picks - everybody has their own preference and for different reasons, but if cases float your boat, you'll likely love this one!

----------

cayuga red, 

pheffernan

----------


## Jim Garber

I can certainly appreciate craftsmanship and even see it in a "humble" A-case. Then again is it as protective as a Calton for that similar price? Certainly looks deluxe.

My long suffering violin case fell apart recently and my main online retailer had an across-the-board hefty discount just in time so I got one of the more deluxe cases so my fiddle is very happy. There is something about getting a quality well-designed product although I usually shoot for utility vs. luxury.

----------


## Tim Logan

I do own a Calton case. A Calton is more protective if you plan on sitting on it or putting in a luggage compartment. This Collings case is the nicest case I have ever owned. It is extremely stout and provides more than enough protection for any situations I will ever be in. Again, it is all about personal preference.

----------


## j. condino

Currently listed at $995 on the Collings website and sold out.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> I can certainly appreciate craftsmanship and even see it in a "humble" A-case. Then again is it as protective as a Calton for that similar price? Certainly looks deluxe.


Apples, oranges.

Some people like to drive a Lexus to the grocery store, some like a Jeep. I drive an 11 year old Honda. Some folks living in a run down trailer park have a tricked out mini truck and a $40K bass boat hooked up. Different strokes for different folks. Not all sizes and needs fit everyone. Not everyone uses a product for one single purpose.

Maybe reading this will help. Posted in 2017. I still feel that way about the case every time it's touched.

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Currently listed at $995 on the Collings website and sold out.


Manufacture of all Collings cases ceased awhile back. Very, very unlikely they will ever be produced again. My understanding form the GM the equipment was moved off-site and the building that housed their manufacture has been repurposed.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Russ Jordan, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Russ Jordan

I'm sorry the numbers did not work out for their continued manfacture.  It was my good fortune to work out a trade for one of the A model cases, home to my Henderson A.  There is a Small Dog cover for mine--my wife might say I'm too rough not to use one!

----------

AlanN, 

Tim Logan

----------


## maplebaby

> Love paradigms on parade. It sort of has the look of a TKL or Geib, so therefore that must be the goal. It has the cost of a flight case so therefore it must serve that purpose. Not the way Bill Collings works. You don't get the superior balance or the feel in hand with pictures. You don't experience how much better the latches are on the case or the fact they were smart enough to leave off the annoying (my opinion) lock near the center with the key--the one so rarely used on Geibs that are all lost. You don't get how much better the bedding where the instrument rests is compared to other cases. You don't get the feel of the exterior which looks TKL but isn't. Only stating it won't sell, which has nothing but opinion backing the statement, woefully neglects the question of "what is the true value of a crappy case your mandolin sits in, and was it worth the price you paid?"
> 
> Bill Collings builds products for people that are passionate about stringed instruments. Go to a NAMM Show and see firsthand the reactions from musicians and dealers. This is Bill's market and simply an extension of his other pursuits towards building a better version of something we're all used to. The guitar dealers I know are pretty much flipping out over the guitar cases. As a mandolin enthusiast, I get what's going on here.


Well said, a big amen from me.  

Mr. Collings gifts and commitment are seen in everyone of these cases as well as the instruments he crafted.  I'm very thankful to have one, it reminds me of him & his relentless commitment to excellence.

----------

Russ Jordan

----------


## Tim Logan

> Well said, a big amen from me.  
> 
> Mr. Collings gifts and commitment are seen in everyone of these cases as well as the instruments he crafted.  I'm very thankful to have one, it reminds me of him & his relentless commitment to excellence.


This is well said. Part of the attractiveness of this case is what it tells you about an individual - what he can do when he really sets his mind to something. I'm sure this may sound like philosophical hogwash to some - but owning a Collings MT2-V encased in a vintage Collings case gives one some excellent insight into the idea of perfection. This man was focused!!

----------

j. condino, 

Russ Jordan

----------


## j. condino

> Manufacture of all Collings cases ceased awhile back. Very, very unlikely they will ever be produced again. My understanding form the GM the equipment was moved off-site and the building that housed their manufacture has been repurposed.


Bummer. 

I liked them- a lot. 

Great ideas don't always translate into successful business models. I know many people who were hoping they would turn into a standard issue item when you bought one of their mandolins.

----------


## Mark Wilson

I consider my Collins A case (badged and sold by Tom Ellis' shop) to be one of my prized musical possessions and one of the smartest purchases I've made.  It's a thing of beauty and a work of art.  imo.  I am a case nut tho - ymmv

It is a shame they are no longer made - you can see Collins' passion for producing an heirloom case in every detail

----------

